# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Celestyal Cruises (Louis Cruises)

## xara

> MERCEDES FORUM: http://mercedesclub.forumup.gr/


*Καλόοο!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## ina

hi...fetos perasa sthn aen kai eimai ligo psarwmenh sxetika me to ekpaideytiko taksidi.
mas eipe o dioikhths ths sxolhs na arxisoume na psaxnoume karavi.mou eipan epishs oti gia emas tis gynaikes to kalytero gia thn ekpaideush mas tha einai ta krouazieroploia.
gnwrizete pws tha erthw se epafh me tis naytiliakes etairies?
please apanthste mou.....

----------


## Nh04

> Νέο κρουαζερόπλοιο αγόρασε η Louis cruises.ORIENT QUEEN το όνομά του. Πολύ όμορφο σκαρί και μετασκευασμένο το 2005 με κόστος 25 εκατομ. δολλάρια νομίζω. Τεχνικές πληροφορίες εδώ:http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/starward_1968.htm


 
to link den doulevei

----------


## ina

> to link den doulevei


mpes http://www.louiscruises.com/cruise_ships.html kai tha to deis

----------


## chrb

> to link den doulevei


http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/starward_1968.htm

----------


## Nh04

> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/starward_1968.htm


 
oreos!!!!!!

----------


## padelis234

Gia ma epikoinwniseis me tin Louis Cruises des mia stin selida tis etairias www.louiscruises.com
Imoun 5 mines dokimos sto Sea Diamond (ex Birka Princess) me elliniki simaia.Ola mia xara.Twra esu pou eisai kai kopela dn nomizw na kaneis toso polu xeironaktikes ergasies.Na simiwsw oti perasa polu wraia sto sugkekrimeno ploio kai eimai polu xaroumenos pou etyxe na eimai ekei me enan sumfoititi mou apo tin sxoli.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αγορά νέου κρουαζιερόπλοιου από τoν όμιλο 
louis.
See more :http://news.travelling.gr/modules.ph...ticle&sid=2519

----------


## adam

*Sea Diamond: Εντάλματα σύλληψης για μη έγκαιρη κατάθεση σχεδίου απάντλησης των καυσίμων από το ναυάγιο  * *marinews**.**gr**δύσκολα τα πράγματα !!!!!*

----------


## emerald

Agapiti Ina,kali arxi me ti sxoli!Den gnorizo gia krouazieroploia giati exo doulepsei mono se grammh Patra-Italia. Omos epeidi to psaxno gia na doulepso ekei exo vrei stin louis kai stin golden star cruises. Ta tilefona sti louis einai 2104583450 kai stin golden star einai 210 429-0650. Ypopsin oti den exo teleiosei sxoli emporikou nautikou alla exo doulepsei os epikouros stin epistasia tou xenodoxiakou. Opote den gnorizo peraitero gia tin epistasia tis gefyras. Elpizo na s' enimerwsoun kalytera sta grafeia ton pliromaton. Kali epityxia! :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Ξέρει κανείς πού θα κάνει τις ακινησίες της η Luis?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εχω ακουσει οτι εκτος του Cristal που θα μεινει Πειραια, τα αλλα θα ειναι Λεμεσσο και Γιουγκοσλαβια. Τωρα τι απο αυτα θα γινει, Αγνωσται Αι Βουλαι του Λουη!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την επέκταση της ναύλωσης του κρουαζιεροπλοίου της “Thomson Spirit” στην εταιρεία Thomson Cruises για τρία ακόμα χρόνια (2009 – 2011) ανακοίνωσε η Louis plc.

Πηγή και ολόκληρο το άρθρο : *Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*

----------


## ina

> Ξέρει κανείς πού θα κάνει τις ακινησίες της η Luis?


Μεχρι στιγμής ολα Πειραια είναι...και το cristal δεν θα σβήσει καθολου μηχανες γιατι εχει προβλημα.το περλα και το cristal θα πανε στα ναυπηγεια της Συρου τελη Ιανουαριου.....και το orient queen στην Ιταλία....Επίσης κι αλλο ενα βαπόρι της louis προκειται να φορεσει τη γαλανολευκη το Aquamarine (ex Arielle).Αυτα γνωρίζω....

----------


## Apostolos

Το αγαπημένο Prinsessa Marissa φέρεται να πουλήθηκε. Ξέρει κανείς πού και πόσο?

----------


## viramola

Αστο να παει στο καλο φιλε.
Πανε για αγορα 2 βαποριων 
ξερει κανενα λεβεντοπαιδο κατι
να μας πει?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Louis: Αύξηση εσόδων - μείωση κερδών*




> *ΜΕ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ* εσόδων και μείωση κερδών, λόγω των επιπτώσεων του ναυαγίου του κρουζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond» έκλεισε το 2007 η Louisa plc. Ειδικότερα η εταιρεία αύξησε τα έσοδά της στα 315,1 εκατ. ευρώ αυξημένα κατά 4,5 εκατ. ευρώ σε σχέση με το 2006. Επίσης σε ό,τι αφορά τον τομέα της κρουαζιέρας τα έσοδα αυξήθηκαν κατά 14,9 εκατ. ευρώ σε σχέση με το 2006.
> 
> Το ναυάγιο όμως του «Sea Diamond» επηρέασε την κερδοφορία, αφού τα κέρδη της Louis ανήλθαν το 2007 στα 13,3 εκατ. ευρώ από 23 εκατ. ευρώ το 2006. Σύμφωνα με την εταιρεία οι δράσεις που ανέλαβε μετά το ναυάγιο, για την εξασφάλιση και εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών της αλλά και των συνεργατών της, όπως η άμεση ναύλωση κρουαζιερόπλοιων με υψηλούς ναύλους, αλλά και η αναδιάταξη δρομολογίων αύξησαν το λειτουργικό κόστος και μείωσαν την κερδοφορία. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την εταιρεία, παρόλο που οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες κάλυψαν πλήρως τις άμεσες ζημιές που υπέστη η Louis από το ναυάγιο, οι έμμεσες ζημιές ανήλθαν σε 17,1 εκατ. ευρώ. Τέλος, η εταιρεία στις προβλέψεις της για το 20008 αναφέρει ότι αναμένει τα οικονομικά της αποτελέσματα να είναι καλύτερα σε σχέση με αυτά του 2007.


Πηγή : *Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό το maritimematters.com




> _The Aegean Shuffle, Updated: tWO For PEARL_
> _March 20: Golden Star Cruises has now officially announced that the AEGEAN tWO (ex AUSONIA) will be replaced by the AEGEAN PEARL (ex SOUTHWARD, SEAWING, PERLA) on the company's three and four night cruises from Piraeus. The first sailing for the AEGEAN PEARL commences on May 19. It now appears that AEGEAN tWO will return to Louis Cruise Lines as IVORY on short cruise service from Limassol, although the company's website has yet to offer any specific sailings. SAPPHIRE (ex ITALIA, OCEAN PRINCESS, etc.) will be based in Limassol, replacing previously scheduled cruises for SERENADE (ex JEAN MERMOZ, MERMOZ) which as of now will not be returning to service for Louis. The ship is now reportedly laid up in Greece. Further information regarding Louis' deployments, including whether there will be a replacement for PERLA's published schedule of three and four night Piraeus program, are awaited._

----------


## Giorgos_D

Kαι όπως έχει γραφτει παραπάνω, η σημερινή ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας για την αγορά δύο κρουαζιερόπλοιων.

http://www.louisgroup.com/UserFiles/..._gr_230408.pdf

Πληροφορίες των πλοίων από το site του Σουηδού:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/dreamward_1992.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/royal_majesty_1992.htm

Και τα δύο πολύ όμορφα βαπόρια που ανεβάζουν το επίπεδο της εταιρίας.

----------


## Apostolos

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά πολύ καλές αγορές. 
Το NORWEGIAN MAJESTY είχε ολοκληρωθεί μάλιστα ως ROYAL MAJESTY για την Majesty Cruise Line που τότε ελεγχόταν από Έλληνες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι και τα δυο υπέροχα βαπόρια. Ελπίζω να βάλει και Έλληνες ναυτικούς να τα ταξιδέψουν .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Σημερα εμαθα οτι η Princesa Marissa & το Serenade πουληθηκαν για scrap $3.12M (520.00/ldt) & $4.70M (520.00/ldt) αντιστοιχα.... Για το Majesty ειχα ακουσει φημες απο περσι οτι θα το παρει. Καλοταξιδο να ειναι.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Αστο να παει στο καλο φιλε.
> Πανε για αγορα 2 βαποριων 
> ξερει κανενα λεβεντοπαιδο κατι
> να μας πει?


O viramola IXERE APO TO DECEBRIO........ :Smile:

----------


## raflucgr

sailing from Barcelona on 25/04/08.

Lucas

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To Saphire χτες στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει ....

saphirerodos1.jpg

saphirerodos2.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

βρε νικο ,πολυ ωραιες φωτο, απο τη ροδο ,μας εφερες.Στη πρωτη φωτογραφια διακρινεται και το blue star 2..........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## El Greco

kai stin deyteri an proseksis fenete to blue star 2

----------


## scoufgian

> kai stin deyteri an proseksis fenete to blue star 2


σωστοτατος ο el greco

----------


## gvaggelas

Διάβασα σε ένα ναυτιλιακό έντυπο ότι ο Louis σχεδιάζει να στείλει για διάλυση δύο από τα μεγαλύτερα σε ηλικία πλοία του. Πρόκειται για το Princesa Marissa, ναυπηγημένο το 1966 και χωρητικότητας 10.400 gt και το 13.800 gt Serenade, το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1957.

----------


## Apostolos

> Διάβασα σε ένα ναυτιλιακό έντυπο ότι ο Louis σχεδιάζει να στείλει για διάλυση δύο από τα μεγαλύτερα σε ηλικία πλοία του. Πρόκειται για το Princesa Marissa, ναυπηγημένο το 1966 και χωρητικότητας 10.400 gt και το 13.800 gt Serenade, το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1957.


Σε ευχαριστούμε αλλα σε είχε προλάβει ο χρήστης finnpartner

----------


## gvaggelas

Sorry!!! :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Apostolos

No prob!!!!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Kαι η επίσημη ανακοίνωση της πώλησης των *m/v Princesa Marissa* και *m/v Serenade,* από την *Louis Cruise Lines,* στην οποία γίνεται εκτενής αναφορά στην ιστορία του *Princesa Marissa* ως πρώτου πλοίου της εταιρείας, αλλά και αναφορά στα δύο νέα αποκτήματα της, *Norwegian Dream* και *Norwegian Majesty.*




> H Louis Cruise Lines ανακοινώνει ότι στο πλαίσιο της εξαγγελθείσας πολιτικής της για ανανέωση και αναδιοργάνωση του στόλου, προχωρεί στην πώληση των δύο παλαιότερων κρουαζιεροπλοίων, m/v Princesa Marissa και m/v Serenade. 
> 
> Από πολύ νωρίς ο τομέας του θαλάσσιου τουρισμού κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον του Ομίλου Louis. Μετά τον δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο και λόγω του μεταναστευτικού ρεύματος της περιόδου εκείνης η Louis ναυλώνει πλοία μεταφέροντας Κυπρίους στη Νότια Αφρική και την Αυστραλία. Στη συνέχεια αντιπροσωπεύει στην Κύπρο τις μεγαλύτερες Ελληνικές, Γαλλικές και άλλες ατμοπλοϊκές εταιρείες. Η αφετηρία αυτή και οι δραστηριότητες του Ομίλου στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές αποτέλεσαν τα θεμέλια της Louis Cruise Lines η οποία ιδρύθηκε το 1986 με την αγορά του κρουαζιεροπλοίου Princesa Marissa. 
> 
> Το Princesa Marissa υπήρξε το πρώτο ιδιόκτητο κρουαζιερόπλοιο του Ομίλου, οι υπηρεσίες του οποίου ανέδειξαν την εταιρεία σε πρωτοπόρο στην ανάπτυξη 2-ήμερων και 3-ήμερων κρουαζιέρων από την Κύπρο στη Ρόδο, Αγίους Τόπους, Αίγυπτο, Βηρυτό και Συρία, καθώς και των πολυήμερων κρουαζιέρων στoν Πειραιά και τα Ελληνικά νησιά. Η συμβολή του Princesa Marissa στην τοποθέτηση της Κύπρου στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη κρουαζιέρας ήταν καταλυτική ενώ ταυτόχρονα έθεσε τα θεμέλια για την ανάπτυξη της Louis Cruise Lines, που σήμερα αποτελεί την 5η εταιρεία κρουαζιέρας στον κόσμο με ηγετική θέση στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και την αγορά κρουαζιέρας της Ευρώπης. 
> 
> Στα 22 χρόνια κατά τα οποία το Princesa Marissa πραγματοποίησε προγράμματα κρουαζιέρας από το λιμάνι της Λεμεσού, πέραν των 1,300,000 επιβατών από πολλές χώρες ταξίδεψαν στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο. Μεταξύ αυτών, εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες Κύπριοι είχαν την ευκαιρία να επιλέξουν για πρώτη φορά την κρουαζιέρα για τις διακοπές τους. Η Louis Cruise Lines αποχαιρετά το πρώτο της πλοίο χαιρετίζοντας την πολυσήμαντη και πολυετή του προσφορά, όχι μόνο στην εταιρεία αλλά τον Κυπριακό τουρισμό και την οικονομία του τόπου εν γένει. Η Louis θεωρεί την πώληση του Princesa Marissa σαν το κλείσιμο του πρώτου κεφαλαίου και την πρόσφατη αγορά των κρουαζιεροπλοίων νέας γενιάς Norwegian Dream και Norwegian Majesty την αρχή του δεύτερου κεφαλαίου στην ιστορία της.


Πηγή : *Marinews*

----------


## Ellinis

Προς τιμή της εταιρείας η αναφορά στην ιστορία του Princesa Marissa, και πραγματικά εντυπωσιακός ο αριθμός των ατόμων που μετέφερε!
Τώρα πια απομένει το Boheme από τη σειρά που ξεκίνησαν τα ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ και ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## esperos

Μία  αφιέρωση  για  το  PRINCESA MARISSA,  εδώ  λίγο  πριν  έρθει  στις  θάλασσες  μας.

PRINSESSAN.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Οι συζητήσεις για το Ακουαμαριν μεταφερθηκαν στο thread της συγκρουσης του

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Προς τιμή της εταιρείας η αναφορά στην ιστορία του Princesa Marissa, και πραγματικά εντυπωσιακός ο αριθμός των ατόμων που μετέφερε!
> Τώρα πια απομένει το Boheme από τη σειρά που ξεκίνησαν τα ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ και ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ.


Mια μικρουλα διορθωση! Η σειρα ξεκινησε απο το Marissa, τοτε FINNHANSA (Wartsila-Helsinki #377-1966)! Ακολουθησε το δικο μου FINNPARTNER (Wartsila-Helsinki #380-1966), για να διπλωσουν τη γραμμη "Ηansa" της FINNLINES (Helsinki-Travemunde). Το επομενο ηταν το PRINS HAMLET (ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ) (Wartsila-Turku #1133-1966), και το αδελφο του, το οποιο προοριζοταν για να διπλωσουν τη γραμμη Bremerhaven-Harwich. Ομως δεν εμελε, και ετσι αντι για PRINS ALBERT της Lion Ferry, πουληθηκε στον Wallenius, εγινε κρουαζιεροπλοιο (το πρωτο της Wartsila) και πηρε το ονομα BOHEME (Wartsila-Turku #1161-1968 )!

Αξιοσημειωτο ειναι το οτι το FINNHANSA σταθηκε ατυχο στην αρχη της καριερας του. Μια φωτια κατα το Fitting-out, λιγες μερες πριν την παραδοση (3-1965), και μια μικροτερης εκτασης το 12-1965 καθυστερησε την παραδοση του κατα ενα χρονο! Ετσι, παραδοθηκε 3-1966! Στις 5-1-1977, κατα τη διαρκεια ισχυρων ανεμων και ενω επλεε 4 μιλια εξω απο το Helsinki, εχασε τα clam shell κοντα στον φαρο του Helsinki, διοτι δεν ηταν σωστα ασφαλισμενα. Οταν εγινε αντιληπτο οτι ειχαν ανοιξει περιπου μισο μετρο, το πλοιο σταματησε για να κλειστει το clam shell. Ομως, η κακοκαιρια εκοψε τα φυλλα του clam shell, και το πλοιο επεστρεψε στο Helsinki.

----------


## Apostolos

To Serenade ονομάζεται πλέον Serena...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πλησιάζει η ώρα για το τελευταίο ταξίδι.

Και στο AIS εμφανίζεται πλέον ως SERENA, και μου κάνει κάποια εντύπωση το ότι έπρεπε να περαστεί και στην συσκευή του πλοίου το ...νέο  :Sad:  όνομα, 
για να πάει για scrap.

----------


## Leo

Το σωστό είναι αυτό φίλε Espresso Venezia, το τραγικό είναι που τα εν ενεργεία πλοία γρφουνε ή φαίνονται "ότι να 'ναι"...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Από την Louis Cruise Lines ολοκληρώθηκε η αγορά του υπερσύγχρονου κρουαζιεροπλοίου "Norwegian Majesty". Η εταιρεία απέκτησε το πλοίο από την εταιρεία Star Cruises για το ποσό των 162 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων ή 103 εκατ. ευρώ. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο έχει ναυλωθεί πίσω στη Star Cruises μέχρι την 1η Δεκεμβρίου του 2009.

To 41.000 τόνων και 207 μέτρων μήκους "Norwegian Majesty" ναυπηγήθηκε το 1992 στην Φινλανδία. Το 1999 έτυχε ανακατασκευής, επέκτασης και αναβάθμισης της τάξης των 53,3 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων. Το νέας γενιάς κρουαζιερόπλοιο μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει 1.937 επιβάτες στις 731 άνετες καμπίνες και σουίτες του, 481 από τις οποίες είναι εξωτερικές.

Το "Norwegian Majesty" διαθέτει εννέα καταστρώματα, πέντε χώρους εστίασης, έξι ανελκυστήρες, τρεις πισίνες, κέντρο Spa υγείας και ομορφιάς, αμφιθεατρικό show lounge, καζίνο, βιβλιοθήκη και ένα μεγάλο αριθμό από άλλους κοινόχρηστους χώρους.

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο εντάσσεται στο στόλο μετά την πώληση δύο παλαιότερων κρουαζιεροπλοίων της Louis Cruise Lines, του Princesa Marissa και του Serenade και σηματοδοτεί την έναρξη μιας νέα περιόδου για την εταιρεία και την εδραίωση της στην 5η θέση της παγκόσμιας αγοράς κρουαζιέρας. 

Καλωσορίζοντας το «Norwegian Majesty» στο στόλο της Louis Cruise Lines, ο εκτελεστικός πρόεδρος του ομίλου Κωστάκης Λοΐζου υπογράμμισε τη σημαντικότητα και το μέγεθος της αναπτυξιακής αυτής κίνησης όχι μόνο για την εταιρεία, αλλά και την αγορά κρουαζιέρας της Μεσογείου γενικότερα και σημείωσε: 

"Παραμένουμε αδιάλειπτα προσηλωμένοι στη στρατηγική για ανανέωση του στόλου και προχωρούμε στην υλοποίηση των εξαγγελιών μας με γνώμονα την περαιτέρω αναβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουμε στις 350.000 επιβάτες από την Ευρώπη, τη Βόρειο Αμερική και μια πλειάδα άλλων χωρών που φιλοξενούμε κάθε χρόνο στα κρουαζιερόπλοιά μας.

H Louis Cruise Lines, προσφέρει σήμερα ένα μοναδικό προϊόν στη διεθνή αγορά που συνδυάζει την παροχή υψηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσιών σε προσιτές τιμές με μια ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στους εκλεκτούς προορισμούς που συμπεριλαμβάνει στα προγράμματά της. Πολλοί από αυτούς δεν προσεγγίζονται από τις άλλες μεγάλες εταιρείες του κλάδου, γεγονός που διαφοροποιεί το δικό μας προϊόν διεθνώς».

Σημειώνεται ότι εντός του μηνός Σεπτεμβρίου αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί και η αγορά του «Norwegian Dream», του δεύτερου, νέας γενιάς και μεγάλης χωρητικότητας, κρουαζιεροπλοίου που θα ενισχύσει το στόλο της Louis Cruise Lines.

NorwegianMajesty04_cc293.jpg

πηγή Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## .voyager

> σηματοδοτεί την έναρξη μιας νέα περιόδου για την εταιρεία και την εδραίωση της στην 5η θέση της παγκόσμιας αγοράς κρουαζιέρας


Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο??  :Confused: 
Κι αν ναι, με τι διαφορά από τον 4ο? 
Φαντάζομαι οι τέσσερις πρώτοι υπολογίζονται μαζί με τις θυγατρικές τους γιατί είναι πολλές οι μεγάλες εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας και τα αντίστοιχα μερίδια τους, ώστε να είναι η Louis να είναι 5η στην κατάταξη...

----------


## heraklion

Ελπίζω τα δύο καινούρια πλοία η LOUIS όταν τα παραλάβει να τα εκμεταλευτεί η ίδια και να μην τα ναυλώσει σε άλλη εταιρεία.

----------


## vinman

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειτε για φυσική συνέχεια της Louis cruises,σίγουρα όμως πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια πολύ κοντινή σχέση μεταξύ τους μιας και το σινιάλο είναι το ίδιο και σήμερα....
Τρία φυλλάδια λοιπόν,δύο απο το 1989 και ένα απο το 1990 με το Sunny Boat απο Ελλάδα για Κύπρο και Συρία,και το Princesa Cypria απο Ελλάδα για Κύπρο και Αίγυπτο....
Και στα τρία φυλλάδια υπάρχουν τιμοκατάλογοι για οχήματα... 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14903

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14904

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14905

----------


## dk

> Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειτε για φυσική συνέχεια της Louis cruises,σίγουρα όμως πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια πολύ κοντινή σχέση μεταξύ τους μιας και το σινιάλο είναι το ίδιο και σήμερα....


Η ιδια εταιρεια που ηταν τοτε ειναι και τωρα.
Απλα τοτε οι δραστηριοτητες της περιοριζονταν στην αγορα της Κυπρου.

----------


## esperos

Ανακοινώθηκε  σήμερα  από  την  εταιρεία  η  ακύρωση  της  παραλαβής  του  NORWEGIAN  DREAM.  Περισσότερα  στην  ιστοσελίδα  της  εταιρείας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μαλλον θα ηταν πολυ καινουριο για να το παραλαβει, ή τους ζητησανε περισσοτερα λεφτα... ;-)

----------


## heraklion

Ακυρώθηκε η αγορά ή απλώς θα καθυστερήσει και άλλο η παράδοση?

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Από την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας... 

_



ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ - "Norwegian Dream" Λευκωσία, 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 
Η Louis plc ανακοινώνει ότι λόγω τεχνικών θεμάτων που αφορούν το πλοίο και μετά από γνωμάτευση των νομικών της συμβούλων, προχώρησε στην ακύρωση (rescission) της σύμβασης για την αγορά του κρουαζιεροπλοίου Norwegian Dream.  
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Louis plc έχει ήδη ολοκληρώσει την αγορά του κρουαζιεροπλοίου Norwegian Majesty, το οποίο και ναυλώθηκε στην πρώην ιδιοκτήτρια Star Cruises Ltd μέχρι την 1η Δεκεμβρίου 2009.  
Η Louis plc θα συνεχίσει τη διαδικασία ανανέωσης του στόλου της με την εξεύρεση εναλλακτικών λύσεων.


Επομένως μιλάμε για ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ της σύμβασης αγοράς και όχι για καθυστέρηση της παράδοσης του πλοίου.

Κρίμα, γιατί φαινόταν αξιόλογο πλοίο_

----------


## heraklion

Δηλαδή θα αναζητήσει νέο πλοίο?

----------


## AegeanIslands

Παρακατω δειτε και την ειδηση απο το πλεον εγκυρο παγκοσμιο Ναυτιλιακο Εντυπο.
http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/news/st...0017575692.htm

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ο Όμιλος Louis είναι ο χορηγός στη μουσική παράσταση «Τραγουδώ το νησί μου» του Γιώργου Θεοφάνους,
με ερμηνευτές την Μαρινέλλα, τον Αντώνη Ρέμο και τον Πέτρο Γαϊτάνο.
Η παράσταση είναι προγραμματισμένη για την Τρίτη 07 Οκτωβρίου και ώρα 21.00 μ.μ στο Ωδείο Ηρώδου Αττικού,

να παρακολουθήσετε τη μουσική παράσταση «Τραγουδώ το νησί μου» του Γιώργου Θεοφάνους,

με ερμηνευτές την Μαρινέλλα, τον Αντώνη Ρέμο και τον Πέτρο Γαϊτάνο.

πηγή. Marinenews

----------


## .voyager

To Princessa Victoria φωτογραφημένο στη Haifa το 1996.

----------


## stavrogin

Παιδιά είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και δεν ξέρω πολλά για το αντικείμενο. Επειδή έχω κλείσει για μια κρουαζιέρα της λούις στις 12 Απριλίου από Γένοβα,καθότι μένω εκεί, θα εκτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε σχόλια για την εταιρία. Το πλοίο είναι το Orient Queen.

----------


## adam

Ακουσα το πρωι στο λιμανι οτι μεγαλο προβλημα στη εταιρια απο τα
  Ακαταλληλα τροφιμα που βρηκαν στην εισαγωγική εξαγωγική εταιρεία εφοδιασμού πλοίων ηταν ο προμηθευτης της εταιριας κ περιμενουν τα πλοια της για ελενχο

----------


## AegeanIslands

Τη ναύλωση δύο κρουαζιερόπλοιων της, συμφώνησε η *Louis Cruise Lines* με την Ιταλική κυβέρνηση, τα οποία θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ως πλωτά ξενοδοχεία κατά την διάρκεια των εργασιών της Συνόδου των G8, που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στη Σαρδηνία από 3 έως 13 Ιουλίου 2009.  

Ο λόγος για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια _AQUAMARINE_ και *ORIENT QUEEN*, που μαζί αριθμούν 2000 περίπου κλίνες. 

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι και στο παρελθόν κρουαζιερόπλοια της Louis λειτούργησαν επανειλημμένα σαν ξενοδοχεία σε σημαντικές διεθνείς διοργανώσεις.

Επισημαίνεται ότι η εταιρεία έχει προβεί σε όλες τις αναγκαίες διευθετήσεις ούτως ώστε τα δρομολόγια των δύο κρουαζιερόπλοιων να εκτελούνται κανονικά κατά την περίοδο της ναύλωσης τους από άλλα πλοία της LCL.
Courtesy:The Sea Nation

----------


## ελμεψη

Crystal και Aquamarine στο λιμανι της Ροδου στις 22/4/2009.

----------


## britanis

have anyone informatoin over the future of ex ausonia and italia  after 2009??

----------


## Naias II

Η εταιρεία Louis Cruises Lines του κ. Κωστάκη Λοΐζου με επιστολή της προς το Λιμενικό Ταμείο Λήμνου επισημαίνει την ακαταλληλότητα του λιμένα της Μύρινας με αφορμή τα δύο περιστατικά με τα πλοία «Θεόφιλος» και «Ταξιάρχης»

Source: *TheSeaNation*

----------


## AegeanIslands

Σε μια προσπαθεια να αναδειχθει το προιον που προσφερεται απο την *LOUIS CRUISES* φιλοξενηθηκαν επι του Κ/Ζ *CRISTAL* εκπροσωποι του atticapress με σκοπο να δημοσιευθουν εικονες και προτασεις  για να το ευρυ κοινο που δεν εχει αντιλειφθει πως προκειται για τον οικονομικοτερο τροπο διακοπων, ιδιαιτερα στις τρεχουσες ημερες της οικονομικης υφεσης. 

http://www.atticapress.gr/archive/tourismlist/902-902.html

----------


## stratoscy

τα πλοία SS ΤHE EMERALD KAI MS THE CALYPSO θα αφυπηρετησουν σύμφωνα με  άρθρο :Sad: δέν ξέρω αν δικαιούμασστε να βάλουμε άρθρα από παρόμοια φορούμ)....

----------


## despo

Τι ακριβως εννοεις ?.

----------


## stratoscy

εννοώ ότι βρήκα κάπου που λέει για αυτά τα πλοία σε ένα φορούμ όπως το ναυτιλια.δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να βάλω λίνκ

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=343217

όμως το έβαλα...

----------


## Pavliaris

pedia ithela na rotisw ean oi nautiliakes me krouazieroploia pernoun eukola dokimous ploiarxous...??? sto prwto ekpedeutiko tous taxidi?

----------


## michalisL

Stratoscy, κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει καθότι και τα δύο πλοία έίναι Solas 2010 compliant  :Smile:

----------


## stratoscy

Με συγχωρείτε παιδιά για την λάθος πληροφόρηση.¶νθρωποι είμαστε λάθη κάνουμε

----------


## michalisL

Η Louis Cruises ανακοίνωσε την ίδρυση νέας θυγατρικής εταιρείας στην Ινδία με την επωνυμία “Louis Cruises India” και με βάση της το λιμάνι Κότσι στην πολιτεία Κεράλα. Η Louis Cruises αντιπροσωπεύει τον κλάδο της κρουαζιέρας του Ομίλου Louis, ενός από τους μεγαλύτερους Ευρωπαϊκούς τουριστικούς οργανισμούς που δραστηριοποιείται στη Μεσόγειο, με ιστορία 74 χρόνων, 20 ξενοδοχεία 4 και 5 αστέρων στην Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο και ένα στόλο από 12 κρουαζιερόπλοια. Η ίδρυση και έναρξη δραστηριοτήτων της “Louis Cruises India” αποτελεί ένα ακόμα βήμα υλοποίησης του στρατηγικού σχεδίου της Louis Cruises για την περαιτέρω επέκταση των διεθνών της δραστηριοτήτων μέσω της εισόδου σε νέες αγορές και την εν συνεχεία ανάπτυξη τους. 
Η κρουαζιέρα αποτελεί μια σχετικά νέα μορφή διακοπών για την Ινδική αγορά και για το λόγο αυτό η “Louis Cruises India” έχει θέσει ως στόχο την περαιτέρω προώθηση της και την προβολή της άνεσης και εξυπηρέτησης που προσφέρει ως τρόπος διακοπών σε ελκυστικούς προορισμούς και πολύ προσιτές τιμές.
Η “Louis Cruises India”θα πραγματοποιεί από το Δεκέμβριο του 2009 έως και το Μάιο του 2010, τριήμερες και μονοήμερες κρουαζιέρες από το λιμάνι του Κότσι με το κρουαζιερόπλοιο "Aquamarine". Το Aquamarine πραγματοποιεί αυτή τη στιγμή τριήμερες και τετραήμερες κρουαζιέρες από τον Πειραιά και με την ολοκλήρωση του προγράμματός του στο Αιγαίο, θα πλεύσει προς το λιμάνι του Κότσι που θα αποτελεί και τη βάση του για τη χειμερινή περίοδο. Το Aquamarine μεταφέρει 1.200 επιβάτες και διαθέτει όλες τις ανέσεις και διευκολύνσεις που ανταποκρίνονται πλήρως στις ανάγκες φιλοξενίας του επιβατικού κοινού. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα πραγματοποιεί τα δρομολόγια Κότσι - Μαλδίβες – Κότσι και Kότσι – Κολόμπο – Κότσι, ενώ επιπλέον θα πραγματοποιεί και μία μονοήμερη κρουαζιέρα με διανυκτέρευση .
Η έναρξη δραστηριοποίησης της “Louis Cruises India” ανακοινώθηκε σήμερα κατά τη διάρκεια τελετής υπογραφής Μνημονίου Συνεργασίας ανάμεσα στην Louis Cruises India και τον επίσημο Ινδικό Οργανισμό Τουρισμού της Κεράλα, θέτοντας ως κοινό στόχο την προώθηση του τουρισμού κρουαζιέρας με αφετηρία το λιμάνι του Κότσι. Η επίσημη τελετή υπογραφής από τους κ.κ. Μ Sivasankar, Διευθυντή του Οργανισμού Τουρισμού της Κεράλα, και Oneil Khosa, Διευθύνοντα Σύμβουλο της “Louis Cruises India”, έλαβε χώρα στην παρουσία του κ. Kodiyeri Balakrishnan, Υπουργού Εσωτερικών, Ασφάλειας και Τουρισμού. Η αποκλειστική αυτή συνεργασία έχει πενταετή ισχύ και θα επιτρέψει στους δύο οργανισμούς να προωθήσουν περαιτέρω την κρουαζιέρα στην Ινδική αγορά. 
Στην ομιλία του κατά τη διάρκεια της τελετής, ο Υπουργός κ. Balakrishnan ανέφερε ότι: «Ο αυξανόμενος αριθμός των διεθνών εταιρειών κρουαζιέρας που συμπεριλαμβάνουν το Κότσι στα δρομολόγια τους αποτελεί ένδειξη ότι το λιμάνι αναπτύσσεται σε σημαντικό προορισμό στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Το Κότσι ήταν μια φυσική επιλογή για την “Louis Cruises India”, όχι μόνο γιατί έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά και τις δυνατότητες ενός κομβικού κέντρου κρουαζιέρας, αλλά και λόγω της θετικής αντιμετώπισης που χαρακτηρίζει την Κυβέρνηση στα θέματα τουρισμού. Περίπου 60.000 επιβάτες αναμένεται να ταξιδέψουν από το Κότσι. Αυτό θα εξασφαλίσει πραγματικό οικονομικό όφελος για το Κράτος ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα οδηγήσει στην δημιουργία νέων θέσεων εργασίας για την τοπική κοινωνία», κατέληξε ο Υπουργός.
Ο Γραμματέας του Οργανισμού Τουρισμού της Kerala Δρ. Venu στον δικό του χαιρετισμό υπογράμμισε το γεγονός ότι η “Louis Cruises India” αποτελεί την μόνη εταιρεία που προσφέρει κρουαζιέρες στην ινδική αγορά με αφετηρία το λιμάνι του Κότσι. Ο Διευθυντής του ιδίου Οργανισμού τουρισμού χαιρετίζοντας την εκδήλωση με την σειρά του δήλωσε ότι η νέα αυτή πρωτοβουλία θα προσδώσει επιπρόσθετη αξία στον τουρισμό της περιοχής ενώ θα βοηθήσει τους ταξιδιωτικούς πράκτορες να προσφέρουν ακόμη πιο ελκυστικές επιλογές διακοπών, με το να εντάξουν τις κρουαζιέρες στα τουριστικά τους πακέτα.
Με αφορμή την έναρξη των δραστηριοτήτων της ‘Louis Cruises India’, ο κος Κωστάκης Λοΐζου, Εκτελεστικός Πρόεδρος του Ομίλου Louis, δήλωσε ότι η θυγατρική εταιρεία της Ινδίας ιδρύθηκε στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής της Louis Cruises για περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη των διεθνών δραστηριοτήτων της και τη μεγιστοποίηση της αξιοποίησης του στόλου της. Ο κος Λοΐζου εξέφρασε τη πεποίθηση ότι θα επιτευχθούν οι κοινοί στόχοι που η “Louis Cruises India” και οι κρατικές αρχές έχουν θέσει, καθότι η εταιρεία έχει σχεδιάσει το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν της με γνώμονα την ανταπόκριση στις ανάγκες της Ινδικής αγοράς τουρισμού αλλά και με στόχο να υπερκαλύψει τις προσδοκίες του Ινδικού ταξιδιωτικού κοινού. "Είμαστε υπερήφανοι που μέσω της στενής μας συνεργασίας με τους κορυφαίους διοργανωτές ταξιδίων και ταξιδιωτικούς πράκτορες, εισαγάγαμε την κρουαζιέρα ως μορφή διακοπών στο ευρύ ταξιδιωτικό κοινό της Ευρώπης. Αυτή τη φορά και με τη επίσης στενή και πολύτιμη συνεργασία με τις τουριστικές αρχές της Κεράλα, δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι ο αριθμός των Ινδών που επιλέγουν την εμπειρία της κρουαζιέρας θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνεται και αυτό είναι κάτι που έχουμε δεσμευθεί να επιτύχουμε» είπε ο κ. Λοΐζου.
Τέλος, θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι η πολιτεία της Κεράλα, ψηφίστηκε πρόσφατα ως ο 3ος καλύτερος προορισμός διακοπών της Ασίας σε μια παγκόσμια διαδικτυακή έρευνα, σημειώνοντας πέρσι αύξηση αφίξεων των ξένων και εγχώριων τουριστών κατά 16,11% και 14% αντίστοιχα.

AQUAMARINE_new.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Βρέ βρέ εξελίξεις η Λούις........

----------


## mastrokostas

> Βρέ βρέ εξελίξεις η Λούις........


Διακρίνω μια ειρωνεία φίλε stratoscy , ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε ,διότι η Louis είναι μια εταιρία που δίνει δουλειά σε πολλούς Ελλαδίτες και Κυπρίους ναυτικού και όχι μόνο .Αμή τι άλλο τέτοιες κινήσεις θα πρέπει να μας χαροκοπούν .Εγώ να ευχηθώ κάθε επιτυχία στην νέα αυτην προσπάθεια . :Wink:

----------


## michalisL

> Διακρίνω μια ειρωνεία φίλε stratoscy , ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε ,διότι η Louis είναι μια εταιρία που δίνει δουλειά σε πολλούς Ελλαδίτες και Κυπρίους ναυτικού και όχι μόνο .Αμή τι άλλο τέτοιες κινήσεις θα πρέπει να μας χαροκοπούν .Εγώ να ευχηθώ κάθε επιτυχία στην νέα αυτην προσπάθεια .


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Mastrokostas και ιδιαίτερα όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που είναι υπό Ελληνική σημαία με Έλληνες αξιωματικούς και μέλη του πληρώματος. Όπως μαθαίνω δε, οι Ινδοί έχουν πολύ μεγάλη εκτίμηση και θαυμασμό για την Ελλάδα λόγω του πολιτισμού και της Ιστορίας της και ενθουσιάστηκαν όταν έμαθαν ότι το καράβι θα φέρει την γαλανόλευκη.

----------


## stratoscy

Με παρεξηγήσατε.Δέν ήταν ειρωνεία αντιθέτος όπως αισθανθήκατε εσείς έτσι και γώ και επίσης χαίρομαι από πρώτο χέρι επειδή αυτός ο εφοπλιστής είναι Κύπριος όπως και γώ.Και επίσης να ευχηθώ και εγώ καλή επιτυχία.Συγγνώμη αν δεν το έγραψα καλάτο προηγούμενο πόστ.

----------


## Pavliaris

> το καράβι θα φέρει την γαλανόλευκη.


 Το καραβι θα εχει ελληνικη σημαια? και κατι αλλο με το πληρωμα τι γινεται?

----------


## michalisL

> Το καραβι θα εχει ελληνικη σημαια? και κατι αλλο με το πληρωμα τι γινεται?


Το Aquamarine είναι ήδη υπό Ελληνική σημαία (εδώ και καιρό όπως και πολλά από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Louis) και θα πάει στην Ινδία με την Ελληνική σημαία και σύνθεση.

----------


## Pavliaris

> Το Aquamarine είναι ήδη υπό Ελληνική σημαία (εδώ και καιρό όπως και πολλά από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Louis) και θα πάει στην Ινδία με την Ελληνική σημαία και σύνθεση.


 Πολυ ωραια!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Επιστροφή στην κερδοφορία πέτυχε ο όμιλος Λούης, ο οποίος καταγράφει κέρδη της τάξης των 16,7 εκατ. ευρώ σε αντίθεση με τις ζημιές 2,8 εκατ. ευρώ που κατέγραψε το πρώτο εννιάμηνο του 2008.

----------


## cyprus4ever

http://www.louiscruises-professional...=gallery/coral

Ίσως κάποιοι να μην έχετε ανακαλύψει ακόμα αυτή την ιστοσελίδα...
Το Professional's gallery της LOUIS με αρκετές φωτογραφίες από όλα σχεδόν τα πλοία του στόλου της. Σ'αυτό το link αεροφωτογραφίες και φωτογραφίες από το εσσωτερικό του CORAL για τους λάτρεις του καραβιού.
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο link για το φίλο Στράτο!

----------


## stratoscy

> http://www.louiscruises-professional...=gallery/coral
> 
> Ίσως κάποιοι να μην έχετε ανακαλύψει ακόμα αυτή την ιστοσελίδα...
> Το Professional's gallery της LOUIS με αρκετές φωτογραφίες από όλα σχεδόν τα πλοία του στόλου της. Σ'αυτό το link αεροφωτογραφίες και φωτογραφίες από το εσσωτερικό του CORAL για τους λάτρεις του καραβιού.
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο link για το φίλο Στράτο!


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε cyprus4ever να τα χαιρόμαστε, όμορφα βαπόρια.

----------


## zozef

Μια γευση απο ORIENT QUEEN το Μαη του 2009 στον Πειραια
_101.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Θα κατασκευάσει νέο πλοίο η Λούης?(Προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων ένα άρθρο βρήκα και δεν είναι τίποτα σίγουρο)(Μην με λιθοβολήσετε!!!) :Wink: 
http://www.theseanation.gr/news/crui...ina-daewoo.htm
και εδώ
http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=10703
(Ελπίζω να μην μαλλώσουν τα site μεταξύ τους)

----------


## cyprus4ever

> Θα κατασκευάσει νέο πλοίο η Λούης?(Προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων ένα άρθρο βρήκα και δεν είναι τίποτα σίγουρο)(Μην με λιθοβολήσετε!!!)
> http://www.theseanation.gr/news/crui...ina-daewoo.htm
> και εδώ
> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=10703
> (Ελπίζω να μην μαλλώσουν τα site μεταξύ τους)


 
*Ανακοίνωση στο site της LOUIS:*
[...]_ η Louis Cruises βρίσκεται σε συνομιλίες με αριθμό ναυπηγείων, οι οποίες όμως είναι ακόμη σε προκαταρτικό στάδιο.
_
http://www.louisgroup.com/?id=585&lg=gr

----------


## despo

Ο (μεχρι στιγμής) προγραμματισμός δείχνει ένα μόνο πλοίο απο τη Λεμεσό (Sapphire), χωρις να αναφέρεται μεχρι το φθινόπωρο, οπότε ειναι προγραμματισμένο για κρουαζιέρες στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα (Καλυψώ) και απουσιάζει εντελώς το 'αναπευόμενο' ... εις Ελευσινίους κόλπους Emerald. Να είναι άραγε το επόμενο θύμα της εγκατάλειψης ?.

----------


## stratoscy

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά στη νέα ανανεωμένη σελίδα της Λούης...στην οποία δείχνει εικόνες από τα εσωτερικά των πλοίων.

http://www.louiscruises.com/

----------


## cyprus4ever

Σήμερα στην εφημερίδα "Ο Φιλελεύθερος"

Για κάποιο λόγο αναφέρεται και το EMERALD μέσα στα πλοία που υποτίθεται θα πραγματοποιούν κρουαζιέρες φέτος... Παράξενο... Ίσως απλά για λόγους γοήτρου, για να φαίνεται μεγάλος ο αριθμός του στόλου...  :Confused:

----------


## cyprus4ever

διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο για τα 75χρονα της εταιρείας

----------


## DimitrisT

*Louis Hellenic Cruises: Πώληση του “Aegean Pearl”  & Δρομολόγηση του “Calypso”*

Πηγή :marinews.gr

----------


## mike_rodos

O τίτλος της παραπάτω φωτογραφίας είναι: Πόσες τσιμινιέρες LOUIS βλέπετε, ο λόγος ότι σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας βρέθηκαν τα Aquamarine, the Calypso, Cristal, Sapphire. 

DSCN8985.jpg

Για τους φίλους των κρουαζιερόπλοιων...!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Mike, many thanks for this unique picture !

Henry  :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

> O τίτλος της παραπάτω φωτογραφίας είναι: Πόσες τσιμινιέρες LOUIS βλέπετε, ο λόγος ότι σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας βρέθηκαν τα Aquamarine, the Calypso, Cristal, Sapphire. 
> 
> DSCN8985.jpg
> 
> Για τους φίλους των κρουαζιερόπλοιων...!


Ωραία εικόνα !Μπράβο Mike !!!Και όμορφα βαπόρια ,και τα ταξιδεύουν ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ!

----------


## cyprus4ever

Δημοσίευσε στην ιστοσελίδα της το νέο πρόγραμμα για την ερχόμενη σεζόν η εταιρεία... Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τη μπροσούρα σε αυτό το λινκ http://www.louiscruises.com/en/download-brochures.html 
Το Majesty και Coral εκετελούν πολυήμερες από Γένοβα και Μασσαλία και τα Cristal, Aquamarine και Orient Queen από Πειραιά... Στη μπροσούρα εμφανίζοντε και τα Sapphire, Calypso και Emerald χωρίς να αναφέροντε δρομολόγια.

----------


## despo

Ετσι ακριβώς είναι και σε ανακοίνωση που είχε στείλει και νωρίτερα στα πρακτορεία. Ενα απο τα 3 πρτοσσευούμενα θα έχει παλι βάση τη Λεμεσό,
με πιθανότερο κατα τη γνώμη μου το Sapphire, δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με το Καλυψω, αλλά με το Εμεραλντ, σίγουρα τα πράγματα είναι δυσκολότερα, αφου δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε οτι κοντεύει να συμπληρώσει ενα χρόνο παροπλισμου.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Ετσι ακριβώς είναι και σε ανακοίνωση που είχε στείλει και νωρίτερα στα πρακτορεία. Ενα απο τα 3 πρτοσσευούμενα θα έχει παλι βάση τη Λεμεσό,
> με πιθανότερο κατα τη γνώμη μου το Sapphire, δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με το Καλυψω, αλλά με το Εμεραλντ, σίγουρα τα πράγματα είναι δυσκολότερα, αφου δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε οτι κοντεύει να συμπληρώσει ενα χρόνο παροπλισμου.


Eυχαριστη εξελιξη ισως αποδειχτει οσονουπω η κατασταση με το _EMERALD_ να ετοιμαζεται για νεα καριερα...

----------


## Apostolos

Απο το Marinews

s Awards 2010.jpgΣτη φωτογραφία (από αριστερά): Ο  Εκτελεστικός Σύμβουλος του Ομίλου Louis κος Λούης Λοΐζου παραλαμβάνει το  βραβείο από τον Διευθύνοντα Σύμβουλο της χορηγού εταιρείας Marine Plus  SA κο. Δημήτρη Βρανόπoυλο. 


Ως «η καλύτερη εταιρεία της χρονιάς 2010  για την Επιβατηγό Ναυτιλία»,  αναδείχθηκε η Louis Cruises στον κορυφαίο θεσμό των ναυτιλιακών βραβείων  που διοργανώνει κάθε χρόνο η LloydΆs List στην Ελλάδα. 
Τη λαμπρή τελετή τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους ο Υπουργός Θαλασσίων  υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας κ. Γιάννης Διαμαντίδης καθώς και πολλές  προσωπικότητες του πολιτικού, επιχειρηματικού και ναυτιλιακού χώρου.
Το σ βραβείο παρέλαβε ο  Λούης Λοΐζου, Εκτελεστικός Σύμβουλος του Ομίλου  Louis εκ μέρους του Εκτελεστικού Προέδρου κου Κωστάκη Λοΐζου και των  8,500 εργαζομένων στον Όμιλο. Ο  Λούης Λοΐζου αφού εξέφρασε χαρά και  ικανοποίηση για αυτή την τιμητική διάκριση, τόνισε ότι το βραβείο  αποτελεί μια εξαιρετική συγκυρία καθώς συμπίπτει με τον εορτασμό των 75  χρόνων του Ομίλου και ταυτόχρονα 55 χρόνων επιτυχούς πορείας στην Ελλάδα

Αναφερόμενος στην δύσκολη κατάσταση της Ελλάδας, ο κος Λοΐζου, επισήμανε   το  ευοίωνο μέλλον που ο Όμιλος διαβλέπει για τον ελληνικό τουρισμό  και ιδιαίτερα για την κρουαζιέρα και προέτρεψε όλους να πιστέψουν σΆ  αυτό και να εργαστούν σκληρά προς την κατεύθυνση καθιέρωσης της Ελλάδας  στην κορυφαία θέση στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη κρουαζιέρας. «Δυστυχώς μέχρι  αυτή τη στιγμή», είπε ο κος Λοΐζου, «δεν έχουμε καθίσει όλοι μαζί να  εξετάσουμε εις βάθος το θέμα, ώστε να παρθούν τα αναγκαία αυτά μέτρα που  θα κεφαλαιοποιήσουν τα ασύγκριτα  ανταγωνιστικά πλεονεκτήματα της  Ελλάδας». Αναφέρθηκε επίσης στις διάφορες  αποφάσεις για το θέμα της  κρουαζιέρας, όπου «δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη τα μακροπρόθεσμα οφέλη της  ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας, αντίθετα αποτελούν λύσεις μικρού χρονικού  ορίζοντα και ανταποκρίνονται σε μεμονωμένα συμφέροντα». Στο πλαίσιο  αυτό, πρότεινε όπως η κυβέρνηση, οι φορείς, οι εφοπλιστές και τα  σωματεία καθώς και όλοι εμπλεκόμενοι, να συζητήσουν εξαντλητικά το  ζήτημα και να συντονίσουν τις ενέργειές τους, «προκειμένου η Ελλάδα να  γίνει ο αναμφισβήτητα Νο1 προορισμός κρουαζιέρας στην Ευρώπη με τεράστια  οικονομικά οφέλη για την οικονομία και τη χώρα γενικότερα». 

Το βραβείο αυτό αποτελεί επιβράβευση της 25χρονης επιτυχούς  δραστηριοποίησης της εταιρείας στον τομέα της κρουαζιέρας. Ο κος Λοΐζου  έκλεισε το χαιρετισμό του απευθύνοντας ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους 700  Έλληνες αξιωματικούς και πλήρωμα που εργάζονται με ζήλο στα  κρουαζιερόπλοια της Louis Cruises, καθώς και στους 2.500 και πλέον  εργαζόμενους του Ομίλου στην Ελλάδα οι άοκνες προσπάθειες των οποίων  οδήγησαν σε αυτή την βράβευση.

----------


## myria

Paidia kserei kapoios  posa ploia ipo elliniki simaia 8a exei i Louis gia to 2011? Kai pote ta rixnei gia ta3idia???

----------


## despo

Φίλε μου θα πάρεις απάντηση στα σημερινά δημοσιεύματα, που (οπως αναμενόταν αλλωστε) τα εναπομείναντα πλοία της εταιρείας σηκώνουν σημαία Μάλτας, οπότε η Ελληνική σημαία εξαφανίζεται οριστικά στα κρουαζιερόπλοια. Αυτά όλα να τα βλέπουν οι τιμητές της αρσης του καμποτάζ, που θέλουν να πιστεύουν οτι καποιοι θα γίνουν πάμπλουτοι ...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Ενώ το να είναι μονοπώλιο είναι καλό έτσι?? Μόλις έχασε τα προνόμια αμέσως άρχισαν οι απειλές ότι θα βγάλει την Ελληνική σημαία !! Τι νόμιζε?Ότι το Αιγαίο κ το Ιόνιο έιναι δικά του?

----------


## despo

Τι σχέση έχει το μονοπώλιο με το θέμα σημαίας ?. Δηλαδή το κράτος δεν μπορεί να συνεισφέρει, προκειμένου να έχουν δουλειά οι όσοι είναι αυτοί Ελληνες ναυτικοί και εννοώ φυσικά για κατώτερο πλήρωμα, αφου ουτως η' άλλως και στα άλλα πλοία οι αξιωματικοι είναι Ελληνες και να κυματίζει σε τελική ανάλυση η σημαία μας σε 1-2 πλοία ?. Εκτος και αν κρίνεις οτι είναι προτιμότερο να τα αγνοήσουμε όλα και τι πειράζει να δουλεύουν Φιλιππινέζοι στις λίγες αυτές θέσεις που προσφέρονται για Ελληνες.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Οι εταιρείες φίλε μου despo κοιτάνε τα ταμεία τους κ το πως να μειωθούν τα λειτουργικά τους έξοδα......τωρα περι σημαιών που λέτε εσεις κ αλλαα......δεν τους απασχολούν....την δουλειά τους με οσο τον δυνατον λιγότερα έξοδα να κάνουν...........

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Τι σχέση έχει το μονοπώλιο με το θέμα σημαίας ?. Δηλαδή το κράτος δεν μπορεί να συνεισφέρει, προκειμένου να έχουν δουλειά οι όσοι είναι αυτοί Ελληνες ναυτικοί και εννοώ φυσικά για κατώτερο πλήρωμα, αφου ουτως η' άλλως και στα άλλα πλοία οι αξιωματικοι είναι Ελληνες και να κυματίζει σε τελική ανάλυση η σημαία μας σε 1-2 πλοία ?. Εκτος και αν κρίνεις οτι είναι προτιμότερο να τα αγνοήσουμε όλα και τι πειράζει να δουλεύουν Φιλιππινέζοι στις λίγες αυτές θέσεις που προσφέρονται για Ελληνες.



Φίλε despo αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι τέτοιες εταιρείες δεν τις νοιάζει τη σημαία θα έχουν και τι πληρώματα θα έχουν μέσα..Τα λεφτά κ κατ'επέκταση το κέρδος είναι το θέμα τους.Όλοι αυτοί θα εύχονταν να μπορούσαν να έχουν μόνο καπετάνιο Έλληνα και 200 Φιλιππινέζους πλήρωμα!! :Mad: 

Μακάρι να υπήρχαν όχι 1-2 αλλά 100 κρουαζιερόπλοια με Ελληνικά σημαία και να δουλεύουν
οι ναυτικοί μας, αλλά...

Αυτό που με πείραξε στην είδηση ότι αλλάζει σημαία,είναι ότι πριν την άρση του cabbotage όλα ήταν οκ?? και τώρα που θα πιάνουν και τα μεγάλα αμέσως αλλαγή σημαίας?  Όπως γνωρίζουμε όλοι το ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ μόνο καλό δεν κάνει!!

----------


## despo

Μα φυσικά και δεν ενδιαφέρει τις εταιρείες η σημαία, παρά πρώτα απ' όλα το κέρδος, πόσο μάλλον που η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία δεν είναι Ελληνικών, αλλά Κυπριακών συμφερόντων. Για το λόγο αυτό αν προσέξατε, γράφω οτι το κράτος πρέπει να συνεισφέρει για να παραμείνει (αν πρόκειται να παραμείνει) η Ελληνική σημαία. Αλλωστε η αντίφαση (μόνιμο φαινόμενο εδω και τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο) είναι φανερή διαβάζοντας το χθεσινό δημοσίευμα στο marinews, οπου ο μεν υπουργός λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση υποστολής τηε Ελληνικής σημαίας, ο δε εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας λέει το εντελώς αντίθετο ! Διαλέξτε και πάρτε.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλοι μου τα πράγματα είναι πολύ ποιο απλά .
Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω .Γιατι καμιά εταιρεία δεν θέλει να έχει Ελληνική σημαία ?Γιατι ?Έχουν κάτι μαζί μας ?
Έχω δει κρουαζιερόπλοια με Μάλτας , Ιταλίας , Αγγλίας , Κύπρου κτλ . 
Δεν έχω δει όμως μια ξένη εταιρία να έχει Ελληνική σημαία !
Έχουν κάτι μαζί μας ?Δεν τους αρέσει η φάτσα μας ? 
Όχι !Κάτι λάθος κάνουμε εμείς !
Ας σταματήσουμε να ψάχνουμε εχθρούς δεξιά και αριστερά ,και να δούμε τι λάθος κάνουμε εμείς .Διότι δεν προσπαθούμε να είμαστε ανταγωνιστικοί , αλλά προσπαθούμε να απειλήσουμε να επιβάλουμε , και αυτή η τακτική δεν περνάει πουθενά .
Δυστυχώς ο Έλληνας ναυτικός είναι μια Ferrari που προσπαθούν να την κάνουν Lada και να την πουλήσουν στην τιμή της Ferrari . 
Όσο για τις εταιρίες .....όπως εγώ προσπαθώ να βγάλω όσο μπορώ περισσότερα ,το ίδιο κάνουν και αυτές .Εγώ τους καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα .Έτσι είναι η ελεύθερη αγορά όπως λεει και ένας φίλος μου .
Κρίμα για τον Έλληνα ναυτικό που τον τρωει η θάλασσα μέρα νύχτα  ,και έχει αφήσει την τύχη του σε ανίκανους καρεκλοκένταυρους !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ας διευθετήσει κ εξαλείψει πρώτα το ελληνικό κράτος την τεράστια γραφειοκρατία του,ας γίνει αξιόπιστο και ας εγγυηθεί στις εταιρείες ότι δε θα υπάρξουν τα περσινά ρεζιλίκια στα λιμάνια της χώρας κ ας γίνει πιο ανταγωνιστική σημαία με καλύτερους και πιο απλούς όρους,όπως έχουν κάνει άλλες χώρες και μετά να τους ζητάμε κ τον λόγο για ποιό λόγο δεν σηκώνουν την σημαία.............και στο κάτω κάτω όπως είπε κ ο mastrokwstas ας σταματήσουμε να επιβάλλουμε πάντα τα δικά μας!!
Δεν φταίν οι εταιρείες .......αλλα το κράτος!!!
Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά λίγη λογική βοηθά στο να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σχετικό άρθρο τουNigel Lowry από τη χτεσινή Lloyd's List, το παραθέτω αυτούσιο και θα σχολιάσω σε επόμενο μήνυμα:
LOUIS Cruises  has moved to ditch the Greek flag in a stand-off with the authorities  over pension fund contributions which threatens to cost about 350 Greek  crew jobs.
If the reflagging is finalised it will mean the Greek  registry is void of mainstream cruise vessels for the first time in  memory.
The company has already applied to reflag at least two vessels — the 25,611 gt _Louis Cristal_ and the 11,162 gt _Calypso_ — in Malta and surveyors are expected to survey the ships on behalf of the Maltese registry in the coming days.
It was unclear whether Louis is also poised to reflag a third Greek flag vessel, the 26,428 gt _Emerald_, which is in lay-up.
A fourth ship, the 40,876 gt _Louis Majesty_ is  already under Maltese colours but was to have hoisted the Greek flag  before starting a season of three- and four-day Greek island cruises,  but company executives said this plan has now been abandoned.
A  brief public statement by the company on Thursday said it had “no other  choice” but to change the flag, which it dubbed completely uncompetitive  in light of recent legislation to encourage non-EU flagged cruiseships  to home port in Greek ports for the first time.
But the catalyst  for the companyΆs move has been legal action against it by the Greek  SeamenΆs Pension Fund, which is claiming about ¤5m ($6.8m) in unpaid  contributions over the past five years, a total that has swelled to  about ¤15m with interest and punitive fines.
The switch to Malta flag is calculated to offer savings of about ¤300,000 per month for each ship.
A  previous Greek government struck a deal with Cyprus-based Louis and  seafarersΆ unions back in 2005 when the company was persuaded to hoist  the flag on condition that the state chipped in the pension fund  contributions for Greek crew, which numbered about one-third of the  complement employed on the Louis ships.
A spokesman for Louis told  LloydΆs List that the company had consistently met the number of Greeks  required to qualify for the arrangement.
George Koumpenas, senior  general manager of fleet operations, said: “This is unsatisfactory for  everybody, but we have reached a point where we have no other means of  protesting.”
A preliminary hearing in the case is scheduled for  next week and depending on developments in the next few days the company  may launch its own case against the pension fund. This would be to seek  the return of about ¤1.5m in contributions it claims it made without  being required to.
“I am a Greek seafarer myself,” said Capt Koumpenas. “I hope that even at the last moment there will be a solution.”
Until recently the company operated half a dozen vessels under Greek flag but lately it disposed of the _Aquamarine_ and _Aegean Pearl_.
It  still employs more than 700 Greek seamen but hotel staff and junior  deck and engine ranks will bear the brunt of about 350 job losses, said  Capt Koumpenas.
The company intends keeping Greek masters, senior officers and senior engineers for Maltese flag operation.
Louis has just extended the charter on two other vessels, Thomson Destiny and Thomson Spirit, to Thomson Cruises until the end of 2014.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να μην χαθεί κάποιος στη μετάφραση Greek  SeamenΆs Pension Fund είναι η αγγλική μετάφραση του ΝΑΤ. Επειδή το σχόλιοό μου είναι άσχετο με τη Louis το έκανα εδώ που είναι (σχετικά) εντός θέματος.

----------


## despo

Αλλη μια επιβεβαίωση της πλήρους ασχετοσύνης των ανθρώπων που μας κυβερνάνε !!! Δεν ντρέπονται λιγάκι απο τη μιά να διαβεβαιώνουν οτι έχουν συμφωνήσει με την εταιρεία και απο την άλλη να λένε οτι τους εξαπάτησαν ?. Αναρωτιέμαι που τους βρήκανε ??????

----------


## AegeanIslands

Mια πολυ σημαντικη συμφωνια επετεφθει στο πλαισιο της συνεχειας συνεργασιας της LOUIS και της Thomson.
Aξιζει να πουμε οτι στα δυο πλοια Τhomson Destiny & Thomson Spirit εργαζονται και Ελληνες Αξιωματικοι.
Πιο συγκεκριμενα η ανακοινωση της εταιρειας αναφερει:

Η Louis plc ανακοινώνει την επέκταση της ναύλωσης των 2 κρουαζιεροπλοίων της, “Thomson Destiny” και “Thomson Spirit” προς την εταιρεία Thomson Cruises της TUI Travel plc, που αποτελεί τον μεγαλύτερο διοργανωτή ταξιδιών της Ευρώπης, μέχρι το τέλος του έτους 2014.
Σημειώνεται ότι τα δύο πιο πάνω κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι ήδη ναυλωμένα στη Thomson Cruises μέχρι το τέλος του 2011.
Η ναύλωση κρουαζιεροπλοίων της Louis plc προς την Thomson Cruises άρχισε το 1996 και η πιο πάνω ανανέωση αποδεικνύει την επιτυχία της μακρόχρονης αυτής στρατηγικής συνεργασίας. Αποτελεί δε μια ακόμα έμπρακτη απόδειξη της εμπιστοσύνης με την οποία περιβάλλουν την Louis plc εταιρείες που κατέχουν εξέχουσα θέση στον Παγκόσμιο τουριστικό χάρτη.

----------


## myria

Gnwrizei kapoios an iparxei kapoia e3eli3i me ta krouazieroploia k tin elliniki simaia???

----------


## DimitrisT

*Μένει η ελληνική σημαία στα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Louis*
πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## quicksilver

μπραβο για την αναρτηση απτην lloyds...συνεχισε να μας ενημερωνεις γιατι απο εδω μεσα εχουμε μαυρα μεσανυκτα...το κακο ειναι οτι παλι θα γινει πανικος με το ποιος θα πρωτομπει ακομη και σε αυτα τα πλοια..αντε να δουμε θα εχουμε δουλεια φετος στην ελλαδα η θα παμε εξω...και το ενα απτα δυο ειναι και εποχικο..αλλη πικρα..4,5 στα 12 μηνες

----------


## despo

Εγω πιστεύω οτι ο λόγος που παραμένουν τα 2 πλοια στην Ελληνική σημαία είναι ο κικαιώνας που ονομάζεται ΝΑΤ και κανεις δεν φρόντισε να ξεκαθαρίσει η κατάσταση. Δεν υπάρχει βέβαια καμμία αμφιβολία οτι είναι πολυ ευχάριστη εξέλιξη, αφου οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα εστω και σε 2 κρουαζιερόπλοια θα υπάρχει και φέτος η σημαία μας.

----------


## despo

Και βέβαια οπως γράφει σήμερα η Ναυτεμπορική, δεν έχει ακόμα τίποτα οριστικά τελειώσει, αφου συνεχίζονται οι διαπραγματεύσεις με σωματεία, φορείς, υπουργεία κ.ο.κ.

----------


## despo

Τελικά οι μαραθώνιες διαπραγματεύσεις φαίνεται οτι είχαν αίσιο τέλος και οπως αναφέρουν τα τελευταία δημοσιεύματα της Ναυτεμπορικής, το Κρισταλ ξεκινάει τη Δευτέρα ευτυχώς με Ελληνική σημαία και κατ' αρχήν μειωμένο πλήρωμα, με την πρόσληψη περισσότερων ναυτικών στο επόμενο διάστημα που θα ανέβει και η κίνηση.

----------


## cyprus4ever

*2000:* η εταιρεία εκτελούσε κυκλικές κρουαζιέρες από Λεμεσό με 6 (!!!) κρουαζιερόπλοια (Princesa Marissa, Princesa Victoria, Princesa Cypria, Ausonia, Calypso και Serenade) από αρχές Μαρτίου μέχρι και τα Χριστούγεννα, με κορύφωση της περιόδου τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο όπου δραστηριοποιύσε και τα 6 ταυτόχρονα...
_(τα στιχεία από την ιστοσελίδα της αρχής λιμένων κύπρου που για κάποιο λόγο κρατά ιστορικό αφίξεων μέχρι και πίσω στο 1995  )_

*2011:* έντεκα χρόνια μετά η κινιτικότητα είναι δραματικά -εως και τραγικά- μειωμένη με την εταιρεία να έχει προγραμματίσει μόλις και μετά βίας 12 αναχωρήσεις από τη Λεμεσό τους μήνες Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο με ένα μόνο κρουαζιερόπλοιο (The Calypso)...

----------


## despo

Νομίζω οτι η κατάσταση αυτή έχει να κάνει με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στη Μέση Ανατολή. Και βέβαια όλα αυτά προδιαγράφουν πολύ δυσκολο το μέλλον των Emerald και Sapphire.

----------


## quicksilver

πλεον η εταιρεια εχει αναγκαστει να ¨αφησει¨ πολλους ναυτικους της.... :Sad: αντε να δουμε μηπως και τελευταια στιγμη φτιαξουν καθολου τα πραγματα αλλα χλωμο το κοβω εως αδυνατο...μετα την πωληση δυο καραβιων της και μετην κριση...να δουμε αν φετος οι ελληνες θα εχουν χρηματα εστω και για την απλη 3ημερη κρουαζιερα...

----------


## despo

Καλά δεν βασίζεται στην Ελληνική αγορά, αν δεν έχει κόσμο απο το εξωτερικό, τι να πάρει απο εδώ ?.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ευτυχώς δεν βασίζεται η εταιρία στην Ελληνική αγορά, διαφορετικά δεν θα έλυνε κάβο βαπόρι της φέτος, έτσι όπως είναι η οικονομία στην Ελλάδος .
Να ευχηθούμε, μιας και είναι αρχή της σεζόν ,να έχουν καλά ταξίδια τα βαπόρια της ,και να είναι μια χρονιά επιτυχημένη !

----------


## myria

Pistevete oti exoun proslavei olous tous ellines aksiwmatikous sta 2 krouazieroploia p 3ekinane sintoma k apasxoloun ellines naftikous i akoma na oloklirw8oun oi prosli4eis??

----------


## mastrokostas

Πιστεύω πως ναι !Διότι έχουν ξεκινήσει και οι επισκευές εδώ και κάποιον καιρό .

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα του Marinews, δεν δίνουν ελευθεροπλοια στο Κρυσταλ με συνέπεια 1000 άτομα να είναι ξεκρέμαστοι στην αναχώρηση της Παρασκευής. Σε ποιον αλήθεια να πρωτοδώσεις ... συγχαρητήρια απο τους ανεύθυνους που υποτίθεται ''κυβερνούν'' αυτο τον τόπο ?. Κατα τ'αλλα φταίνε για τα δεινά αυτού του τόπου οι 'εγκληματίες' του ΠΑΜΕ που δημιούργησαν τα περσινά επεισόδια με το Ζενιθ !!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Διανυκτέρευση στην Μύκονο θα περιλαμβάνουν οι φετινές 8/7 κρουαζιέρες της Louis ! Νομίζω ότι είναι οτι ποιο όμορφο μια διανυκτέρευση στο νησι  για τους επιβάτες , δίνοντας τους την δυνατότητα να ζήσουν και να δουν τι σημαίνει nightlife in Myconos !

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνα με χθεσινή ανακοίωση της εταιρείας, τα σχέδια και πάλι αλλάζουν. Το πρώτο πλοίο που θα ξεκινήσει τις
3/4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες θα είναι το Orient Queen. Στη συνέχεια και απο 26 Απριλίου θα αναλάβει υπηρεσία το Louis Olympia, ενω το Orient Queen θα 'μετακομίσει' στο Λαύριο απο την ημερομηνία αυτή προκειμένου να ξεκινήσει τις 7ήμερες. Αρα απουσιάζει και πάλι το Κοραλ, ενω για πρώτη φορά δεν εμφανίζεται και το Κρυσταλ, το οποίο πιθανώς (?) θα ναυλωθεί.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Όντως το Louis Cristal θα ναυλωθεί αλλα όχι για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο!!Αλλα απο Δεκεμβριο του 2013 μεχρι Μαρτιο του 2014 στην Κουβα για 7ημερες!!
Ορίστε κ το σαιτ!
http://www.yourcubacruise.com/YourShip.aspx

----------


## Henry Casciaro

This programme of cruises is for next winter 2013/14 what we still don't know is what will Louis be doing with the Louis Cristal this summer? as they are now using the Louis Olympia and Orient Queen for the Aegean season. Maybe she will be chartered....does anyone know??

Henry.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

The LOUIS CRISTAL will not do cruises this summer!!Coral,Orient Queen,Louis Olympia will do the 3-4-7 day cruises in the Aegean and Turkey!

----------


## cyprus4ever

Εντελώς ανανεωμένο το site της εταιρείας louiscruises.com με το νέο της σλόγκαν "Kalimera. We say it. You live it." και μόνο το Olympia και το Orient Queen να φιγουράρουν στο section με τον στόλο...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Yes as Cyprus4ever has stated this is their new logo or catchphrase for the 2013 summer season "Kalimera we say it, you live it!" which is fine I suppose as it gives it that Greek touch. The new revamped website is also more up to date and informative although its far from finished or updated.

Does anyone know if the Coral will be used for ex Limassol cruises in July/August or will they use Orient Queen as she is not operating any cruises during those 2 months.

I have also seen a copy of the new brochure (Spanish version) and it kooks quite good and very colourful however they have used the same touched up photos for the Louis Olympia as last year. Surely they had plenty of time during the 2012 season to take some good real pictures of her in the Aegean during her cruises! and there are plenty of good photos of her out there in most of the shipping websites, but I suppose they are trying to save on costs ! .....

It really is a shame they won't be using the Louis Cristal this summer seems such a waste of a good ship laid up in the summer season, but then again they will have difficulty filling her with the economic crisis in Europe etc. and the Orient Queen is probably cheaper to operate.

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some pages taken from the new brochure to illustrate what I mentioned above. On the Louis Olympia the blue topped funnel is totally unrealistic as it is all white except for the logo in the centre. I think the Orient Queen photos which are older archive photos are much better, even though the funnel colours were retouched! Still they do make impressive pictures of these classic ships.

Henry.

scan0001.jpgscan0002.jpgscan0003.jpgscan0004.jpgscan0005.jpg

----------


## despo

Κυκλοφόρησαν μέσω εγκυκλίου τα νέα προγράμματα της εταιρείας για το 2014, οπου εκτος του Louis Olympia
που πρόκειται να κάνει τις γνωστές 3/4ήμερες, υπάρχουν και νέα προγράμματα με προγράμματα με 2ο πλοίο με προσεγγίσεις στη μεν 3ήμερη στη Σάμο και στη Μήλο, στη δε 4ήμερη στη Σύρο, Τσεσμέ, Μπόντρουμ, Κώ και Ιο. Αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι το 2ο πλοίο ονομάζεται Louis Rhea. Ποιό μπορεί να είναι αυτό ;

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Κυκλοφόρησαν μέσω εγκυκλίου τα νέα προγράμματα της εταιρείας για το 2014, οπου εκτος του Louis Olympia
> που πρόκειται να κάνει τις γνωστές 3/4ήμερες, υπάρχουν και νέα προγράμματα με προγράμματα με 2ο πλοίο με προσεγγίσεις στη μεν 3ήμερη στη Σάμο και στη Μήλο, στη δε 4ήμερη στη Σύρο, Τσεσμέ, Μπόντρουμ, Κώ και Ιο. Αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι το 2ο πλοίο ονομάζεται Louis Rhea. Ποιό μπορεί να είναι αυτό ;


Any chance of  a translation of this for the benefit of non Greek speakers

Many thanks
Henry.

----------


## despo

Hello Henry. They sent a circular with their 2014 programme. Louis Olympia is again to operate the known 3/4 days cruises, same exactly like the last years.
They intend to add a second ship with new programme, on which are menioned new destinations :
3 day Samos and Milos. 4 day Syros, Cesme, Bodrum and Kos. Another strange is the ship going to operate the new programme, her name is Louis Rhea. I do not know if this ship is going to be renamed by the existing fleet of the company or is a new addition.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Hello Henry. They sent a circular with their 2014 programme. Louis Olympia is again to operate the known 3/4 days cruises, same exactly like the last years.
> They intend to add a second ship with new programme, on which are menioned new destinations :
> 3 day Samos and Milos. 4 day Syros, Cesme, Bodrum and Kos. Another strange is the ship going to operate the new programme, her name is Louis Rhea. I do not know if this ship is going to be renamed by the existing fleet of the company or is a new addition.


And of course no mention whatsoever for Coral and the cruises ex Lavrion. The end is near...

----------


## Giannis G.

Ο Λουης δεν εχει ανακοινωσει κατι παντως...

----------


## despo

> And of course no mention whatsoever for Coral and the cruises ex Lavrion. The end is near...


Αν υποψιαστούμε οτι αυτό το νέο πλοίο θα μπορούσε να είναι το Κρυσταλ, λόγω μεγέθους που θα μπορεί να μπαίνει και σε άλλα λιμάνια, περισσεύει 1 θέση πλοίου για τις κρουαζιέρες απο Κύπρο. Πάντως και το Orient Queen προσφέρεται για μικρότερα λιμάνια, η συνέχεια θα δείξει... Για το Κοραλ εκτος απο κάποια ναύλωση, δεν φαίνεται τίποτα άλλο στον ορίζοντα ...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Hello Henry. They sent a circular with their 2014 programme. Louis Olympia is again to operate the known 3/4 days cruises, same exactly like the last years.
> They intend to add a second ship with new programme, on which are menioned new destinations :
> 3 day Samos and Milos. 4 day Syros, Cesme, Bodrum and Kos. Another strange is the ship going to operate the new programme, her name is Louis Rhea. I do not know if this ship is going to be renamed by the existing fleet of the company or is a new addition.


Thanks for that. Interesting news, when you say that they sent a circular do you mean that you actually work for the company as I cannot find any of this info on their website or any other shipping source on the internet?

Anyway interesting news although no mention of the other units in the fleet. My guess is that if things improve economically next year they will have the Louis Cristal doing the 7 day ex Lavrion, the Orient Queen covering Cyprus for another short season, Louis Olympia with the 3/4 days ex Piraeus and the 'Louis Rhea' (who knows maybe she is the renamed Coral!) doing the new itineraries. It will be interesting to see if Thomson renew or extend their charters of the Majesty and Spirit as they expire in 2014! Otherwise louis are going to find themselves with extra tonnage yet again.

So maybe some hope yet for the Coral, QAM keep our fingers crossed!!

Henry.

----------


## despo

Louis Cristal is not mentioned ! They have a combination with Louis Rhea on Mondays starting from Lavrio, but terminating on Fridays in Piraeus and they also offer a sevenday cruise Friday to Friday Piraeus/Piraeus. The info I have, is from a circular sent by the company to travel-agents.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Louis Cristal is not mentioned ! They have a combination with Louis Rhea on Mondays starting from Lavrio, but terminating on Fridays in Piraeus and they also offer a sevenday cruise Friday to Friday Piraeus/Piraeus. The info I have, is from a circular sent by the company to travel-agents.


Thanks for the info. Can I ask you a favour to email me a copy of the Louis circular for my information to my email address : henry@gibtelecom.net
Have tried sending you a private message but your inbox is full!

Many thanks again and best regards
Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Απ'ότι διαδίδεται το Orient Queen θα μετονομαστεί σε Louis Aura με την έναρξη της ναύλωσής του στο Μεξικό... Επομένως Louis Rhea θα είναι ίσως κάποιο από τα υπόλοιπα..;

----------


## Henry Casciaro

My guess is that the Louis Rhea is the renamed Orient Queen as she is going to be called Louis Aura for her Brazil cruises this winter and when she returns for the 2014 summer season they probably want to give her a more Greek name more in keeping with the Louis Olympia. Then again I might be wrong and it could be the Coral or they might use her for the Cyprus market...but what will happen with the Cristal. Its all very mysterious!!

Henry.

----------


## mastrokostas

Louis Rhea it will be the Coral , and Louis Aura the Orient Queen !That are my info's .  :Wink:

----------


## despo

Νέος προορισμός η Σάμος για συγκεκριμένες ημερομηνίες του Ιουνίου/Ιουλίου/Αυγούστου στις 3ήμερες κρουαζιέρες !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful shot by Dennis Mortimer on Shipspotting taken in Piraeus in December 2011 capturing no less than 3 Louis ships in the same picture!

Henry.

1818867.jpg

----------


## despo

> Νέος προορισμός η Σάμος για συγκεκριμένες ημερομηνίες του Ιουνίου/Ιουλίου/Αυγούστου στις 3ήμερες κρουαζιέρες !


Απ΄'ο,τι χθες πληροφορήθηκα με μεχρι στιγμής 3 προαναγγελθείσες προσεγγίσεις του Λούης Ολυμπία στη Σάμο, έχει πραγματοποιηθεί μόνο μία (η πρώτη), ενω τις υπόλοιπες 2 φορές προτίμησε άγνωστο για ποιό λόγο την Πάτμο.
Εν τω μεταξύ η εταιρεία με νεότερη ανακοίνωσή της, γνωστοποιεί οτι τα προγράμματα του 2014 που επρόκειτο να εκτελέσει το μέχρι σήμερα γνωστό μας ως Κοραλ, θα πραγματοποιηθούν τελικά απο το Κρυσταλ. Οπότε δυστυχώς το μέλλον του υπο μετονομασία σε Louis Rhea είναι και πάλι αβέβαιο.

----------


## Giannis G.

Για τις αφίξεις στην Σάμο η δευτερη προσέγγιση ακυρώθηκε λόγω των άνεμων μιας και το πλοίο είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από τον ντόκο στο Βαθύ

----------


## despo

Πάντως το πλοίο της Costa δεν έχει χάσει καμμία προσέγγιση στο νησί μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## tomcat

Για το χρονικο διαστημα απο 9-12 Αυγ το πλοιο ηταν προγραμματισμενο να παει Σαμο αλλα καθο΄οδον μας ενημερωσαν οτι θα κινηθει για Πατμο λογω δυσμενων καιρικων συνθηκων !!!  που καθιστουν επισφαλες  το αγκυροβολιο του πλοιου.Στην Πατμο παντως επικρατουσε νηνεμια.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Η εταιρεία ανέβασε στην ιστοσελίδα της το prospectus για την επόμενη σεζόν (2014) καθώς και το νέο διαφημιστικό της spot, το οποίο φαίνεται αρκετά καλοδουλεμένο με μαγευτικά πλάνα από τα Ελληνικά νησιά...

----------


## mastrokostas

Πολύ αισιόδοξα τα μηνύματα για την φετινή σεζόν !Να ευχηθουμε και εμεις ,να έχουν μια κερδοφόρα χρονιά ,χωρίς προβλήματα!

----------


## tomcat

Και εγώ με την σειρά μου να ευχηθώ στην εταιρεία καλή σεζόν και να επισημάνω τα εξής :Το LOUIS OLYMPA πέρσι έφερε αρκετά κέρδη την εταιρεία αφού ειδικά Ιούλιο και Αύγουστο είχε 100% πληρότητα. Το σφάλμα της εταιρίας ήταν ότι δεν είχε για το ίδιο διάστημα πρόγραμμα για την 7-μρη κρουαζιέρα στη Κων/πολη που νομίζω θα απέφερε επίσης καλά κέρδη. Τέλος ένα πρόγραμμα παρόμοιο με το δρομολόγιο του PRINCESSA MARISSA ίσως να μην ήταν και πολύ άσχημη ιδέα.

----------


## mastrokostas

http://www.protothema.gr/travelling/...istikou-etous/

Υπαρχουν πολλες ομορφιες στο Αιγαιο για να εξερευνηθουν !!

----------


## Ilias 92

Έψαχνα  κρουαζιέρα για τους γονείς μου και ξεκίνησα απο τον Λουη, ενώ αρχικά οι τιμές ειναι μικρές αν μπουν τα λιμενικά τέλη και οι εκδρομές υπερδιπλασιάζεται το πόσο και από όσο ξέρω δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται και πλήρης διατροφή στο καράβι (μπουφές σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες).
Με λίγα λόγια μου φέρονται αρκετά χρήματα για την εταιρεία αυτή που φτάνουν κάποια πακέτα της Costa.
Ακόμα εντύπωση μου κάνει που κάποια πρακτορεία στο ιντερνετ δίνουν εξερετικα χαμηλές τιμές και νομίζω ότι ειναι φόλες.
Όσοι ξέρετε απο κρουαζιέρα τι μου προτείνετε για 1st time cruisers.

----------


## despo

> Έψαχνα  κρουαζιέρα για τους γονείς μου και ξεκίνησα απο τον Λουη, ενώ αρχικά οι τιμές ειναι μικρές αν μπουν τα λιμενικά τέλη και οι εκδρομές υπερδιπλασιάζεται το πόσο και από όσο ξέρω δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται και πλήρης διατροφή στο καράβι (μπουφές σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες).
> Με λίγα λόγια μου φέρονται αρκετά χρήματα για την εταιρεία αυτή που φτάνουν κάποια πακέτα της Costa.
> Ακόμα εντύπωση μου κάνει που κάποια πρακτορεία στο ιντερνετ δίνουν εξερετικα χαμηλές τιμές και νομίζω ότι ειναι φόλες.
> Όσοι ξέρετε απο κρουαζιέρα τι μου προτείνετε για 1st time cruisers.


Απ'όσο ξέρω συνήθως η εταιρεία πουλάει ακριβά την κρουαζιέρα, εκτος αν έχει κάποια προσφορά. Ομως δίνουν πολύ φτηνότερες τιμές σε διάφορα γραφεία (αρα θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο) και βεβαίως σε συλλόγους. Πλήρης διατροφή φυσικά συμπεριλαμβάνεται, ενω οσον αφορά τις εκδρομές εκει γίνεται πραγματική σφαγή ! Εγω πήγα στην Πάτμο με λιγότερα απο τα μισά λεφτά χρησιμοποιώντας ειτε λεωφορείο, ειτε ακόμα και ταξί στον Αγιο Ιωάννη, ενω και στη Μύκονο ζητάνε (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) 8¤ για να σε μεταφέρουν στην πόλη - εγω το έκανα ποδαράτο... Προσωπική μου άποψη ειναι οτι σαν Ελληνας θα προτιμούσα τον Λούη, διότι και πιο 'οικογενειακό' είναι το κλίμα, αλλά και θα βρείς και κανένα Ελληνα απο το πλήρωμα που είναι πολυεθνικό.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Έψαχνα  κρουαζιέρα για τους γονείς μου και ξεκίνησα απο τον Λουη, ενώ αρχικά οι τιμές ειναι μικρές αν μπουν τα λιμενικά τέλη και οι εκδρομές υπερδιπλασιάζεται το πόσο και από όσο ξέρω δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται και πλήρης διατροφή στο καράβι (μπουφές σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες).
> Με λίγα λόγια μου φέρονται αρκετά χρήματα για την εταιρεία αυτή που φτάνουν κάποια πακέτα της Costa.
> Ακόμα εντύπωση μου κάνει που κάποια πρακτορεία στο ιντερνετ δίνουν εξερετικα χαμηλές τιμές και νομίζω ότι ειναι φόλες.
> Όσοι ξέρετε απο κρουαζιέρα τι μου προτείνετε για 1st time cruisers.


Φίλε μου συμφωνώ με τον φίλο despo ! H είναι πλήρης διατροφή, που σημαίνει πρωινά μπουφέδες κτλ είναι μέσα στην τιμή!  Και εγώ Λούη θα σου έλεγα , μιας και είναι ποιο οικογενειακά ,ποιο όμορφα ! Για την τιμή ,θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο στα πρακτορεία !Ακόμη είναι άλλη η τιμή αν το κλείσεις αρκετά πριν και άλλη το κλήσεις λίγες μέρες πριν και μερικές φόρες έχει ευκαιρίες αν το ψάξεις τελευταία στιγμή !

----------


## nektarios15

Φίλε Ilias92, θα συμφωνήσω με τους ,mastrokostas και despo και εγώ είμαι υπέρ του Λούη. Σίγουρα θα βρεις Ελληνες στο πλήρωμα(το οποιο πραγματικά δίνει την ψυχή του) και τα πλοία του έχουν προσωπικότητα. Τα σημεία που κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι δύο:
Πρώτον τις εκδρομές.Όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο φίλος despo, οι τιμές είναι εξωφρενικές. Για παραδείγμα, την εκδρομή στην Κνωσσό τη χρέωνε, αν θυμάμαι καλά 50 ευρώ το άτομο, δηλαδή εμείς 3 άτομα 150 ευρώ. Πήρα ταξί απέξω(όχι από την πιάτσα εξωτερικού αλλα εσωτερικου, εχει σημασία), και με 10-15 ευρω που έγραψε πηγαμε Κνωσσό!
Δεύτερον την κατανάλωση ποτών. Όπως επεσήμανε ο φίλος mastrokostas μέσα στην τιμή περιλαμβάνεται πλήρης διατροφή. Δεν περιλαμβάνεται η κατανάλωση ποτών που χρεώνεται. Με την είσοδό σου στο πλοίο σου δίνουν μια κάρτα τύπου πιστωτικής, όπου εκεί σας χρεώνουν ότι ποτά καταναλώνετε. Λίγο πριν το πέρας της κρουαζιέρας περνάς από το λογιστήριο και πληρώνεις. Φιλική συμβουλή: κατά διάρκεια της κρουαζιέρας κάνε κανένα κοντρολ στο υπόλοιπο, για να μην υπάρξουν εκπλήξεις...

----------


## Ilias 92

Καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω και τους 3 για της απαντήσεις σας. Θέλει αρκετό ψάξιμο και ειδικά στις τιμές και στο τι παίρνεις σε παροχές.
Θα το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ να πάω κρουαζιέρα καθώς ειναι εύκολο να δεις πολλά διαφορετικά μέρη σε λίγες μέρες και με σχετικά λίγα χρήματα.
Το μόνο που με βάζει σε σκέψεις ειναι η διασκέδαση και ο χρόνος πάνω στο πλοιο και το τι κόσμο έχει το κάθε καράβι.
Ευχαριστω και πάλι για τον κόπο σας.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Η Louis ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγιά της για την επόμενη σεζόν, με νέους προορισμούς. Συγκεκριμένα, τον Οκτώβριο το Cristal θα εκτελέσει κρουαζιέρες προς Ναύπλιο, Μονεμβασιά, Καλαμάτα, Κατάκολο, Ηγουμενίτσα, ¶γιους Σαράντα, Μπάρι, Ντουμπρόβνικ, Κοτόρ, Πάτρα, Κεφαλονιά, Κέρκυρα.

Περισσότερα στο πιο κάτω άρθρο:

http://www.travelpulse.com/news/crui...-for-2015.html

----------


## nektarios15

Βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα την κίνηση της Louis, καθώς όπως βλέπω έχει βάλει στο "παιχνίδι" δύο σχετικά νέα λιμάνια κρουαζιέρας για embarkation-diserbakation Μπάρι και Λαύριο, ίσως και λόγω χαμηλού κόστους ελλιμενισμού. 
Εκτός από τους νέους προορισμούς πέραν των κλασικών (Αγιοι Σαράντα, Μονεμβάσια), μου κάνει εντύπωση η κίνηση της Louis να κάνει emparkation-diserbakation στο Μπάρι στην  κρουαζιέρα "Idyllic Ionian Sea and Adriatic", 'οπου δείχνει να στοχεύει στην Ιταλική αγορά. 
Εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία!

----------


## manolisfissas

*Αυτό το Φθινόπωρο πες καλημέρα στη Celestyal Cruises, πες καλημέρα στην πραγματική ελληνική εμπειρία» αναφέρετε χαρακτηριστικά στην ανακοίνωση της «Louis»*
Το τέλος μιας ολόκληρης εποχής για την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα σηματοδοτεί η αλλαγή της ονομασίας της εταιρείας «Louis Cruises» σε «Celestya Cruises» καθώς και η υιοθέτηση νέων ονομάτων για τα πλοία της. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, οι πιστώτριες τράπεζες της «Louis Cruises» θεώρησαν ότι το όνομα της εταιρείας, λόγω της κρίσης στην ελληνική και κυπριακή οικονομία, είχε υποστεί σημαντική φθορά με αποτέλεσμα να αδυνατεί να ανταπεξέλθει στους στόχους που έχουν τεθεί.
Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες μάλιστα, θέλουν τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες να αναζητούν ακόμη και αγοραστή για την κυπριακών συμφερόντων εταιρεία, δεδομένου ότι οι υψηλές ζημιές που καταγράφει συνεχώς κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν κάνει σχεδόν ανέφικτη την όποια προσπάθεια εξυγίανσή της. Όπως προκύπτει εξάλλου και από την ανακοίνωση, με τίτλο «Look to the stars: Louis Cruises Becomes Celestyal Cruises», που απέστειλε η «Louis» προς τους ταξιδιωτικούς της πράκτορες, η αλλαγή της ονομασίας θα πραγματοποιηθεί τον προσεχή Σεπτέμβριο.
«Το Σεπτέμβρη του 2014 θα δώσουμε ένα όνομα σε αυτή την υπόσχεση όταν θα ονομαστούμε Celestyal Cruise. Το Celestyal είναι ένα γαλαξιακό παιχνίδι, το οποίο σημαίνει να “εισχωρήσεις στα αστέρια” όπως σημαίνει επίσης “ουράνιο” ή “θεϊκό”. Πιστεύουμε ότι το νέο μας όνομα περιγράφει την έννοια του να ταξιδεύει κάποιος μαζί μας. Επίσης διαλέξαμε αυτό το όνομα για να τιμήσουμε τους πρόγονούς μας, τους αρχαίους Έλληνες, οι οποίοι ήταν μεταξύ των πρώτων λαών που χρησιμοποίησαν τα άστρα για την πλοήγησή τους.
Αυτό το Φθινόπωρο πες καλημέρα στη Celestyal Cruises, πες καλημέρα στην πραγματική ελληνική εμπειρία» αναφέρετε χαρακτηριστικά στην ανακοίνωση της «Louis» . Να σημειώσουμε πως η προηγούμενη τετραετία υπήρξε εξαιρετικά δύσκολη για τον κυπριακό όμιλο κυρίως λόγω της δραστηριοποίησης του στην αγορά κρουαζιέρας από τον Πειραιά.
Αποτέλεσμα της μεγάλης μείωσης του αριθμού επιβατών, εξαιτίας της γενικότερης κατάστασης στην Ελλάδα, ήταν η μείωση για τον τομέα κρουαζιέρων του λειτουργικού κέρδους από εργασίες προ τόκων, φόρων και αποσβέσεων από 24,7 εκατ. ευρώ, στα 14,0 εκατ. ευρώ και η αύξηση της καθαρής ζημίας από εργασίες μετά τα έξοδα χρηματοδότησης από 18,3 εκατ. ευρώ, σε 24,7 εκατ. ευρώ. Συνολικά και μόνο κατά την τελευταία τριετία, οι ζημιές της εταιρείας έχουν ξεπεράσει τα 100 εκατ. ευρώ.
Πηγή: protothema.gr

----------


## despo

Δηλαδή κλείνει η υπαρχουσα εταιρεία και ξανανοίγει με άλλο όνομα ; Αυτοί ξέρουν και βρίσκουν τη λύση, όποτε θέλουν :Single Eye:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> *Αυτό το Φθινόπωρο πες καλημέρα στη Celestyal Cruises, πες καλημέρα στην πραγματική ελληνική εμπειρία» αναφέρετε χαρακτηριστικά στην ανακοίνωση της «Louis»*
> Το τέλος μιας ολόκληρης εποχής για την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα σηματοδοτεί η αλλαγή της ονομασίας της εταιρείας «Louis Cruises» σε «Celestya Cruises» καθώς και η υιοθέτηση νέων ονομάτων για τα πλοία της. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, οι πιστώτριες τράπεζες της «Louis Cruises» θεώρησαν ότι το όνομα της εταιρείας, λόγω της κρίσης στην ελληνική και κυπριακή οικονομία, είχε υποστεί σημαντική φθορά με αποτέλεσμα να αδυνατεί να ανταπεξέλθει στους στόχους που έχουν τεθεί.
> Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες μάλιστα, θέλουν τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες να αναζητούν ακόμη και αγοραστή για την κυπριακών συμφερόντων εταιρεία, δεδομένου ότι οι υψηλές ζημιές που καταγράφει συνεχώς κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν κάνει σχεδόν ανέφικτη την όποια προσπάθεια εξυγίανσή της. Όπως προκύπτει εξάλλου και από την ανακοίνωση, με τίτλο «Look to the stars: Louis Cruises Becomes Celestyal Cruises», που απέστειλε η «Louis» προς τους ταξιδιωτικούς της πράκτορες, η αλλαγή της ονομασίας θα πραγματοποιηθεί τον προσεχή Σεπτέμβριο.
> «Το Σεπτέμβρη του 2014 θα δώσουμε ένα όνομα σε αυτή την υπόσχεση όταν θα ονομαστούμε Celestyal Cruise. Το Celestyal είναι ένα γαλαξιακό παιχνίδι, το οποίο σημαίνει να “εισχωρήσεις στα αστέρια” όπως σημαίνει επίσης “ουράνιο” ή “θεϊκό”. Πιστεύουμε ότι το νέο μας όνομα περιγράφει την έννοια του να ταξιδεύει κάποιος μαζί μας. Επίσης διαλέξαμε αυτό το όνομα για να τιμήσουμε τους πρόγονούς μας, τους αρχαίους Έλληνες, οι οποίοι ήταν μεταξύ των πρώτων λαών που χρησιμοποίησαν τα άστρα για την πλοήγησή τους.
> Αυτό το Φθινόπωρο πες καλημέρα στη Celestyal Cruises, πες καλημέρα στην πραγματική ελληνική εμπειρία» αναφέρετε χαρακτηριστικά στην ανακοίνωση της «Louis» . Να σημειώσουμε πως η προηγούμενη τετραετία υπήρξε εξαιρετικά δύσκολη για τον κυπριακό όμιλο κυρίως λόγω της δραστηριοποίησης του στην αγορά κρουαζιέρας από τον Πειραιά.
> Αποτέλεσμα της μεγάλης μείωσης του αριθμού επιβατών, εξαιτίας της γενικότερης κατάστασης στην Ελλάδα, ήταν η μείωση για τον τομέα κρουαζιέρων του λειτουργικού κέρδους από εργασίες προ τόκων, φόρων και αποσβέσεων από 24,7 εκατ. ευρώ, στα 14,0 εκατ. ευρώ και η αύξηση της καθαρής ζημίας από εργασίες μετά τα έξοδα χρηματοδότησης από 18,3 εκατ. ευρώ, σε 24,7 εκατ. ευρώ. Συνολικά και μόνο κατά την τελευταία τριετία, οι ζημιές της εταιρείας έχουν ξεπεράσει τα 100 εκατ. ευρώ.
> Πηγή: protothema.gr


Manolis do you have any more info about this intersting news as I cannot see anything in the travel trade websites. Has it been announced officially in Cyprus/Greece? and cannot find anything in the Protothema.gr link which you quote above.

thanks
Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

¶λλες πηγές πάντως, θέλουν τη μετονομασία να οφείλεται σε κίνηση της εταιρείας για δημιουργία ενός πιο διεθνούς brand name καθώς και άνοιγμα στην αγορά του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι (ανάμεσά τους και ο Peter Knego) θέλουν την εταιρεία να προσθέτει ένα ακόμη πλοίο (άγνωστο ποιο) στο στόλο της το 2016.

Αυτά και άλλα, από τα πιο κάτω links:

http://maritimematters.com/2014/08/c...nge-for-louis/

http://www.travelpulse.com/news/peop...ilippidis.html

http://www.metaforespress.gr/naftili...l-cruises.html

----------


## mastrokostas

Η εταιρία θα προσθέσει και ένα νέο πλοίο στον στόλο της !το ποιο θα ειναι ......θα το μάθουμε σύντομα !

----------


## Ilias 92

Αλλαζοντας δηλαδή όνομα τι θα γίνει?
Αν δεν προσθέσει νέο προϊόν σε σταθερή βάση ( πέρα απο τις θεματικές ) πουλάει κάτι που εδώ και 50 χρόνια υπάρχει στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## tomcat

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όλοι εμείς βρήκαμε ένα ακόμη θεαματάκι να ασχοληθούμε. Τώρα στα της εταιρίας και έχοντας εμπειριά από περσι ταξιδεύοντας με το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στην τριήμερη του τον Αύγουστο το πλοιο ήταν με πληρότητα που άγγιζε το απολυτο σχεδόν, ενώ σε συνομιλίες με το πλήρωμα του μου είπαν ότι ολο το καλοκαιρι είχαν πολύ αυξημένες πληροτητες, ενώ και οι υπηρεσίες επι του πλοίου δεν ήταν ασχημες. Εφέτος δε, το CRISTAL εχει επίσης πολύ καλη χρονιά, ενώ αν προσθέσουμε και τα δυο ναυλωμένα δεν βλέπω κατι -παντα κατά την γνώμη μου-που να προκαλει οικονομικη αιμοραγια στην εταιρία ,αφού γράφτηκε ότι η εταιρεία 
αντιμετώπιζε οικονομικής φυσεως θέματα με την απόφασή της να εχει λιμάνι απόπλου/κατάπλου τον Πειραιά.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μια μπροσούρα της Celestyal που βρήκα - στα Γαλλικά δυστυχώς - που από τα λίγα που καταλάβω διαφημίζει τις θεματικές κρουαζιέρες της επόμενης σεζόν. Παραδόξως δίνει και ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση www.celestyalcruises.com η οποία αν την πληκτρολογήσετε δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Απλά για να πάρουμε μια μικρή γεύση από τη νέα εταιρεία...

http://viajes.vpapel.net/vpapel/cata...avel.fr&page=1

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Μια μπροσούρα της Celestyal που βρήκα - στα Γαλλικά δυστυχώς - που από τα λίγα που καταλάβω διαφημίζει τις θεματικές κρουαζιέρες της επόμενης σεζόν. Παραδόξως δίνει και ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση www.celestyalcruises.com η οποία αν την πληκτρολογήσετε δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Απλά για να πάρουμε μια μικρή γεύση από τη νέα εταιρεία...
> 
> http://viajes.vpapel.net/vpapel/cata...avel.fr&page=1


Thanks for this pity they don't have another brochure which features the actual ships although i suppose they will upload one soon....meanwhile here is a link to the English speaking website that features the ships and the cruises for next year under the new colours.

http://www.logitravel.co.uk/cruises/...-15753911.html

Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Και εγένετο Celestyal...:http://celestyalcruises.com/gr/index.html

----------


## mastrokostas

Νέα ονόματα, νέα σινιάλα ,νέοι προορισμοί !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are two updated images from the website with the new livery.

Celestyal_CRYSTAL-2_nologo_proektasi_proposal.jpg Celestyal_Olympia_2_Santorini_proektasi_proposal.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

I think it is better wihtout the Mykonos landscape on the bow. But still the windmill on the side reminds me of some kind of a target...
With all these turkish frigates "cruising" in the Aegean maybe it is not a good idea  :Very Happy:

----------


## despo

Ποιο να ειναι άραγε το 3ο πλοίο ;
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...ellhnikes.html

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Ποιο να ειναι άραγε το 3ο πλοίο ;
> http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...ellhnikes.html


Μήπως το Aegean Odyssey;

----------


## despo

> Μήπως το Aegean Odyssey;


Το ίδιο σκέφτηκα και εγω. Ομως μιλάνε για πλοίο ναυπήγησης του 2002, αλλά
το Aegean Odyssey ηδη έχει αναγγείλει το προγραμματά του για τον επόμενο χρόνο.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Could be the Explorer ex Olympic Explorer which was built in 2002! which now operates for Semester at Sea. In fact I had heard rumours about this possible acquisition by Louis for Celestyal Cruises on a recent cruise on the Louis Cristal. She is a very fast vessel and externally good looking so would be an excellent addition to the fleet............we will have to wait and see but I like the name 'Celestyal Odyssey'....

Henry.

----------


## despo

> Could be the Explorer ex Olympic Explorer which was built in 2002! which now operates for Semester at Sea. In fact I had heard rumours about this possible acquisition by Louis for Celestyal Cruises on a recent cruise on the Louis Cristal. She is a very fast vessel and externally good looking so would be an excellent addition to the fleet............we will have to wait and see but I like the name 'Celestyal Odyssey'....
> 
> Henry.


I checked on internet, they also have announced their programme for the next year. Who knows what finally may happen ....

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ένας (όχι και τόσο) παλιός γνώριμος επιστρέφει..!

Louis: Agreement for charter of cruise ship by subsidiary                      



                             Louis plc announces that its subsidiary, Louis Cruises Limited,  has reached an agreement for the charter of cruise ship *m/v Explorer*  (construction year 2002) for the period of 3 years starting from May  2015.  This modern cruise ship of 420 cabins will make cruises to the  Aegean Sea and will contribute positively to the further development of  the CompanyΆs activities and its profitability.



Πηγή: http://www.louisgroup.com/index.php/...-announcements

----------


## giorgos....

*Και το όνομα αυτού: CELESTYAL ODYSSEY. Νέο πλοίο για τη Celestyal cruises.*Από το μεσημέρι δημοσιευμένο στο nautilia.gr

----------


## despo

> Ένας (όχι και τόσο) παλιός γνώριμος επιστρέφει..!
> 
> Louis: Agreement for charter of cruise ship by subsidiary                      
> 
> 
> 
>                              Louis plc announces that its subsidiary, Louis Cruises Limited,  has reached an agreement for the charter of cruise ship *m/v Explorer*  (construction year 2002) for the period of 3 years starting from May  2015.  This modern cruise ship of 420 cabins will make cruises to the  Aegean Sea and will contribute positively to the further development of  the CompanyΆs activities and its profitability.
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχάριστα νέα, αφου ένα καινούργιο πλοίο που δυστυχώς συνδέθηκε με το τέλος της ROC, επιστρέφει στο Αιγαίο. Μένει βέβαια να δούμε αν θα καλυφθεί το κενό για τα 'μαθητικά εξάμηνα'.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Παρουσιάστηκε και επίσημα η Celestyal Cruises και ανακοινώθηκε η δρομολόγηση νέου πλοιου*

----------


## mastrokostas

Η χρονιά έκλεισε αρκετά καλά για την εταιρία ,,και πιθανών στο μέλλον να μας ξαφνιάσει ευχάριστα!!!   :Wink:

----------


## cyprus4ever

Σήμερα η εταιρία έκανε update το site της και πλέον παρουσιάζεται και το Celestyal Odyssey, χωρίς όμως να αναφέρονται ακόμη τα δρομολόγιά του. Αυτό που πρόσεξα είναι ότι αναφέρει "24 cruises for 2016" για το Crystal, όπως βλέπετε και στο επισυναπτόμενο. Το link όμως δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Είναι ευχάριστο αν όλα πηγαίνουν τόσο καλά που ξεκίνησαν πλέον να προγραμματίζονται σε βάθος χρόνου όπως και άλλες μεγάλες εταιρίες που προπωλούν για μέχρι και 2 σεζόν!

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κρουαζιέρες με άρωμα… μαστίχας από τη Celestyal Cruises*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Celestyal Cruises: Θετικές προοπτικές για την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Γεύσεις και αρώματα Ελλάδας με την οινογαστρονομία της Celestyal Cruises*

----------


## despo

Και άλλη ναύλωση πλοίου !
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/s...estyal-cruises

----------


## Nautilia News

*"Βλέπει" Λαύριο η Celestyal Cruises*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σημαντικές διακρίσεις για τη Celestyal Cruises στα HR Community Awards*

----------


## cyprus4ever

http://www.celestyalcruises.com/medi...%202016_EN.pdf

Μπροσούρα 2016 με το πρόγραμμα των Crystal & Olympia

----------


## despo

Απο όσο βλέπω η εταιρεία σχεδον εγκαταλείπει τον Πειραιά και πάει στο Λάύριο και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο. Τόσο πολύ τους βολεύει το εκει λιμάνι ;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Απο όσο βλέπω η εταιρεία σχεδον εγκαταλείπει τον Πειραιά και πάει στο Λάύριο και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο. Τόσο πολύ τους βολεύει το εκει λιμάνι ;


Η εταιρεία πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσει αποκλειστικά το Λαύριο ως home port, καθώς προσδοκά την εκμετάλλευση του λιμανιού κρουαζιέρας σε περίπτωση που το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ προχωρήσει σε διαγωνισμό για την εκμετάλλευσή του. 

Ένα διαφωτιστικό άρθρο είχα βρει στο παρελθόν εδώ: http://www.kathimerini.gr/818711/art...estyal-cruises

----------


## george123

Γιατί απουσιάζει το Celestyal Nefeli;

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Γιατί απουσιάζει το Celestyal Nefeli;


I think the main reason would be that the Celestyal Nefeli is intended mainly for the ex Turkey market (embarkation at Istanbul, Izmir and Kusadasi) the same as Celestyal Odyssey was left out of the 2015 main summer brochure. If you check the Turkish website for Celestyal you will find the ship featured there (www.celestyalcruises.com.tr). However I hope they will include it in their main website and also in future new editions of the 2016 programme as there is still plenty of time!   

Henry.

----------


## Nautilia News

uSJZR1BGysFgvLv22d9D1cLNP4ZXnJXFrCIqlgw0_pE.jpg
*Συνέντευξη τύπου Celestyal Cruises: Αισιοδοξία για το μελλον με νέους προορισμούς*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λόγω νέου τοννάζ η Τhomson δεν θα ανανεώσει την ναύλωση των βαποριών του Λούη.Άραγε τι θα γίνει με αυτά;
Θα ναυλωθούν αλλού,θα πουληθούν ή θα ενταχθούν στην Celestyal ;

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Λόγω νέου τοννάζ η Τhomson δεν θα ανανεώσει την ναύλωση των βαποριών του Λούη.Άραγε τι θα γίνει με αυτά;
> Θα ναυλωθούν αλλού,θα πουληθούν ή θα ενταχθούν στην Celestyal ;


I think they will probably join Celestyal as by that time (end of 2017 season) they will be thinking of a replacement for Olympia and could possible use the Majesty which has similar tonnage and capacity. The Spirit could be used for the Cyprus market and other ad hoc charters....just my opinion anyway!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αnd what about the T.Celebration?
Best wishes for happy New year,my friend! :Fat:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Αnd what about the T.Celebration?
> Best wishes for happy New year,my friend!


And the same to you Victor all the best for 2016!

I think the Celebration will be kept for a longer time by Thomson as they spent a lot of money on her last refurbishment (remember she is owned by the Carnival holding company as she was ex Holland America and if Thomson decide not to charter her she will probably go back to them and be used elsewhere)...its also in their interest to keep one smaller ship for the more specialised East Med itineraries even though they are getting Mein Schiff 1 & 2......again this is my opinion!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> she is owned by the Carnival holding company as she was ex Holland America and if Thomson decide not to charter her she will probably go back to them


 I heard when Louis bought the Spirit,they had some kind of engagement on the Celebration also.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> I heard when Louis bought the Spirit,they had some kind of engagement on the Celebration also.


Victor as far as I know the Celebration is definitely not owned by Louis they might have had a management contract at first but both the Thomson Celebration and Thomson Dream are still owned by the Carnival Group.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Victor as far as I know the Celebration is definitely not owned by Louis they might have had a management contract at first but both the Thomson Celebration and Thomson Dream are still owned by the Carnival Group.


Just a quick clarification to my answer above Victor. Apparently both the Celebration and Dream are owned by TUI-UK part of TUI Plc so Carnival seems to have sold both ships to them in April 2010 (they are no longer owned by the Carnival group).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tks for the info Henry.

----------


## despo

Οταν έχουν φαντασία οι άνθρωποι ...
celestyal.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το shippax η εταιρεία πρόκεται να παραγγείλει σε ευρωπαϊκό ναυπηγείο 2 πλοία των 1200 επιβατών με παράδοση 2020-2022.

----------


## Nautilia News

*«Ιστορίες ελληνικής φιλοξενίας» -  Οι θεματικές κρουαζιέρες της Celestyal Cruises για το 2016*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η Celestyal Cruises, φέτος το καλοκαίρι, ανεβάζει τον πήχη της διασκέδασης*

----------


## tomcat

Αγαπητοί φιλοι είχα την τύχη να ξανα-ταξιδέψω αρχές Σεπτέμβρη με το "CELESTYAL OLYMPIA" σε μια τετραήμερη κρουαζιέρα με προορισμούς Ελληνικά νησιά (Μύκονο-Πάτμο-Ροδο-Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη) και Τουρκία (Έφεσος).
Το πλοιο το είχα ξαναταξιδεψει το 2013 ως "LOUIS OLYMPIA" αλλά για τις εντυπώσεις μου θα σας μιλήσω στο αντίστοιχο θεμα . Η εταιρία εφέτος έκανε κάποιες καινοτομίες και συμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του προσωπικού τα πλοια της είχαν καλες πληρότητες.
Οι καινοτομίες αυτές ήταν οι θεματικές κρουαζιέρες είτε με την φιλοξενία κα ποιου τραγουδιστή/τριας είτε είχε θεμα την Ελληνική γευσιγνωσία.Σε εμάς είχε θεμα ελληνικά οιδιποτα και λικέρ οπου ειδικοί μας έδειξαν απίστευτους συνδυασμούς που μπορούν να γίνουν με τα ελληνικά ποτα και το ΟΥΖΟ. Όταν μου έφεραν ένα κοκτέιλ ένα βραδύ με κυριο συστατικο το ούζο και με ονομα ''ΩΠΑ/ΟPA"  στην αρχή το υποτίμησα αλλά μετά από δυο συνολικά τέτοια κατάλαβα γιατί λεμε OYZO POWER :Highly Amused:  :Highly Amused:  :Highly Amused: . Η επόμενη καινοτομία ήταν η προσφορα απεριόριστων ποτών στους Ελληνες/ΕλληνοΚυπριους κατι το οποιο ήταν πραγματικά τέλειο. Επίσης και η εκδρομή στην Έφεσο ήταν πρόσφορα της εταιρείας οπότε ο επιβάτης έβγαινε πολλαπλά κερδισμένος. Από κει και περα σε συζητήσεις που έκανα με προσωπικο του πλοίου προέκυψαν κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες ειδήσεις που μπορεί κάποιοι φιλοι να τις γνωρίζουν ήδη αλλά μπορεί και κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. Εγω πάντως θα τις αναφέρω αλλά παντα με σχετική επιφύλαξη. Η εταιρεία σκέπτεται σοβαρά να αξιοποιήσει τα δυο ναυλωμένα της (ΤΗΟΜSON MAJESTY,SPIRIT) ενώ στις σκέψεις της είναι και η εύρεση (αγορα-ναύλωση δεν γνώριζαν) πλοίου για μονοήμερες κρουαζιέρες. Στα πλοια που ήδη χρησιμοποιεί το CRYSTAL αναμένεται για τουλάχιστον μια διετία να είναι στην Κουβα ειδικα τωρα που όπως μου είπαν ανοίγει και λογω Αμερικάνων η γραμμή, ενώ το OLYMPIA στις αρχές Οκτωμβρη το πλοιο σταματάει τις κρουαζιέρες του και παει στην Γαλλία για διάστημα τουλάχιστον ενός μηνα ως πλωτο ξενοδοχείο. Αυτά και το άμεσο μέλλον θα δείξει ποια από αυτά θα ισχύσουν και το τι πρόκειται να γίνει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι καινοτομίες αυτές ήταν οι θεματικές κρουαζιέρες είτε με την φιλοξενία κα ποιου τραγουδιστή/τριας είτε είχε θεμα την Ελληνική γευσιγνωσία.Σε εμάς είχε θεμα ελληνικά οιδιποτα και λικέρ οπου ειδικοί μας έδειξαν απίστευτους συνδυασμούς που μπορούν να γίνουν με τα ελληνικά ποτα και το ΟΥΖΟ. Όταν μου έφεραν ένα κοκτέιλ ένα βραδύ με κυριο συστατικο το ούζο και με ονομα ''ΩΠΑ/ΟPA"  στην αρχή το υποτίμησα αλλά μετά από δυο συνολικά τέτοια κατάλαβα γιατί λεμε OYZO POWER. Η επόμενη καινοτομία ήταν η προσφορα απεριόριστων ποτών στους Ελληνες/ΕλληνοΚυπριους κατι το οποιο ήταν πραγματικά τέλειο. Επίσης και η εκδρομή στην Έφεσο ήταν πρόσφορα της εταιρείας οπότε ο επιβάτης έβγαινε πολλαπλά κερδισμένος. Από κει και περα σε συζητήσεις που έκανα με προσωπικο του πλοίου προέκυψαν κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες ειδήσεις που μπορεί κάποιοι φιλοι να τις γνωρίζουν ήδη αλλά μπορεί και κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. Εγω πάντως θα τις αναφέρω αλλά παντα με σχετική επιφύλαξη. Η εταιρεία σκέπτεται σοβαρά να αξιοποιήσει τα δυο ναυλωμένα της (ΤΗΟΜSON MAJESTY,SPIRIT) ενώ στις σκέψεις της είναι και η εύρεση (αγορα-ναύλωση δεν γνώριζαν) πλοίου για μονοήμερες κρουαζιέρες. Στα πλοια που ήδη χρησιμοποιεί το CRYSTAL αναμένεται για τουλάχιστον μια διετία να είναι στην Κουβα ειδικα τωρα που όπως μου είπαν ανοίγει και λογω Αμερικάνων η γραμμή, ενώ το OLYMPIA στις αρχές Οκτωμβρη το πλοιο σταματάει τις κρουαζιέρες του και παει στην Γαλλία για διάστημα τουλάχιστον ενός μηνα ως πλωτο ξενοδοχείο. Αυτά και το άμεσο μέλλον θα δείξει ποια από αυτά θα ισχύσουν και το τι πρόκειται να γίνει.


Φίλε μου ενδιάφέρουσα η περιγραφή σου γιά την κρουαζιέρα κ οι πληροφορίες γιά τα πλοία της εταιρείας.
Μιά παρατήρηση μόνο.Κατ'αρχήν τα λικέρ είναι ηδύποτα.
Ορθογραφικά γράφεται ηδύποτα από το ηδύς=γλυκός όπως μάθαμε στο σχολείο.Αν είναι οιδίποτα θα παρέπεμπε σε οίδημα,Οιδίποδα... :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Celestyal Cruises: Η Σάμος νέος προορισμός στην κρουαζιέρα*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...in-krouaziera/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η Celestyal Cruises συζητάει με Kινέζο στρατηγικό επενδυτή*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...giko-ependyti/ .

----------


## Apostolos

Αλλο Celestyal άλλο Celebrity  :Smile:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πέντε βραβεία για την Celestyal Cruises στα Cruise Critic Cruisers’ Choice Awards 2017*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krou...e-awards-2017/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Με πέντε βραβεία διακρίθηκε η Celestyal Cruises στα Tourism Awards 2017*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krouazi...ce%b1-tourism/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Διάκριση για τη Celestyal Cruises από τον ΟΛΠ*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krouazi...-diakrisi-olp/ .

----------


## cyprus4ever

Στη σελίδα της η εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγια για τις σεζόν χειμώνας 2018-2019, καλοκαίρι 2019 και χειμώνας 2019-2020. Εμφανίζονται τα Crystal και Olympia στα κλασσικά 3,4,7-ήμερα κατά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες και το Crystal σε δύο νέα 7-ήμερα για τους χειμερινούς μήνες, με προσεγγίσεις σε Κωνσταντινούπολη, Τσανακαλέ, Βόλο καθώς και Αίγυπτο (Αλεξάνδρεια και Port-Said), Ισραήλ και Κύπρο.

----------


## despo

Και ετσι μέσα μόνο σε μία χρονιά, γίνονται 3 τα πλοία που αποχωρούν η' αποχώρησαν απο το στόλο της εταιρείας. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι αυτό, αλλά τουλάχιστον για την ώρα ενώ άλλοι ναυπηγούν το ένα πίσω στο άλλο, εδω δεν φαίνεται κάποια προσθήκη.

----------

